# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  lesnar vs fedor

## icepick27

brock will smash fedor the same way he samshed mirr, he has 5 fights and beat two ex champs and possible hall of famers, who do u know ever in history that did this much in only 5 fights ??? thats all i got to say about that feel free to lay your opinion out

----------


## seriousmass

I can't stand Lesnar. He completely ruined the UFC. He's trying to turn it into the f*cking WWE.

He is a sh*t-disturber, and pathetic. Mir is a class act, and a great fighter. And even after he got knocked out Lesnar was trying to beak him. What a loser. 

He should learn a thing from JSP, a classy, friendly competitor. He is so loved that even American's chant his name (as if he was one! hah.)

I would absolutely love to see this fight. Fedor would destroy Lesnar.

----------


## Big

Brock is a big boy with no class, and now he can afford to buy trailer park he probably grew up in. Big deal. His history, considering opponents in the UFC, is not remarkable. I like Fedor, and would like to see them fight. Giving each of them the credit they deserve I could see it going either way.

----------


## meathead320

Then there is all this junk following brock around, everywhere.

I can see it, Dana can too it these big piles all over.

----------


## yucon92

> I can't stand Lesnar. He completely ruined the UFC. He's trying to turn it into the f*cking WWE.
> 
> He is a sh*t-disturber, and pathetic. Mir is a class act, and a great fighter. And even after he got knocked out Lesnar was trying to beak him. What a loser. 
> 
> He should learn a thing from JSP, a classy, friendly competitor. He is so loved that even American's chant his name (as if he was one! hah.)
> 
> I would absolutely love to see this fight. Fedor would destroy Lesnar.


agree 100% if any more wwe losers come to the ufc im not wathing it any more. :Chairshot: 
but still think lesnar will wiin not because hes better cause he def. is not i mean he probably weighs over 300 pounds all that fat fvck has to do is lay down on you but im praying for fedor for sure

----------


## Dont wanna be old

> agree 100% if any more wwe losers come to the ufc im not wathing it any more.
> but still think lesnar will wiin not because hes better cause he def. is not i mean he probably weighs over 300 pounds all that fat fvck has to do is lay down on you but im praying for fedor for sure


You have selective memory ? Can you sale Ken Shamrock , The most dangerous man in wrestling .

Don't be mad because Brock is a badass !
That was a street beat down he gave Frank . 

You wanna see 2 strong guys in octagon , Get Bob Sap . Might take a little bit to man handle him .

----------


## yucon92

shamrock hahahahaha what joke he is

----------


## Big

> You have selective memory ? Can you sale Ken Shamrock , The most dangerous man in wrestling .
> 
> Don't be mad because Brock is a badass !
> That was a street beat down he gave Frank . 
> 
> You wanna see 2 strong guys in octagon , Get Bob Sap . Might take a little bit to man handle him .


Ken was in UFC looong before WWE, and Bob is too heavy for the UFC.

----------


## quarry206

Fedor would beat lesner... 

everybody keeps saying lesner this lesner that... but really what has he done? yes he beat some guys that are way past their prime.. and i'll agree i wouldn't want to fight lesner even if i had a baseball bat.. but that doesn't make him a great MMA fighter.

Fedor will beat lesner if ever given the chance.

----------


## seriousmass

> You have selective memory ? Can you sale Ken Shamrock , The most dangerous man in wrestling .
> 
> Don't be mad because Brock is a badass !
> That was a street beat down he gave Frank . 
> 
> You wanna see 2 strong guys in octagon , Get Bob Sap . Might take a little bit to man handle him .


Lesnar is fighting guys with MAX weights of 245 pounds. He cuts down to 265. He actually enters the bout weighing quite a bit more then that. Whereas, his opponents generally can't get any bigger. It's a pretty ridiculous idea having him fight this guys, that basically should be 1 or 2 weight classes below him. IMO, the UFC must get a Super-Heavy Weight division. It's the only solution.

Once again, I'd like to add that Lesnar's behavior is an ABSOLUTE disgrace to not only the sport, but to MMA in general.

----------


## quarry206

IMO people were pissed not because he won.. but because it was a terrible fight to watch if you were in the stands.... wouldn't you be mad if you paid to see a main event that the whole fight was hard to even see..

the only good hit that the people in the stands could see is when lesner got rocked with that knee from mir

----------


## xnotoriousx

lol yeah lesner belongs in the old ufc way before dana white took over. 

I really don't think he'll be able to do that monkey shit to fedor. I call armbar if dana white will ever get his head out his ass.


I tell you what would be crushing, is if somehow josh barnett pulls out a lucky win lol

----------


## Hunter

Mir got beat up by Ian freeman, got lucky Tim and beat a blown out Nog, Mir has always been over hyped.

Also Fedor is on a different level striking, and subs Lesner would end up on top but wouldnt do anything against Fedor, sorry icepick.

----------


## Hunter

> lol yeah lesner belongs in the old ufc way before dana white took over. 
> 
> I really don't think he'll be able to do that monkey shit to fedor. I call armbar if dana white will ever get his head out his ass.
> 
> 
> I tell you what would be crushing, is if somehow josh barnett pulls out a lucky win lol


It wont be lucky Josh is gonna win. Josh is the worst style match up for fedor and an amazing fighter number 2 heavyweight in the world imo.

Great wrestler, Great chin, Great wrestling, Good striking and very very game.

----------


## icepick27

I agree with every one that what lesnar did after the fight was a disgrace , and he should get fined for it . But I think lesnat is a horrible match up for fedor hong min chi or what ever his name is held fedor down pretty easy and kinda ****ed him up untill he got caught , and a lot of big guys that fedor fought held him down pretty easy , and none of them is as big ,stong ,athletic or as good of a wrestler as brock , fedor is smaller then chuck liddle ... commone guys he's is a averge size for a light heavy weight , brock will dominate ...

----------


## J-Dogg

Oddly enough boys, today I was thinking about how Brock acted after the fight, while I was working. So yes, my work is borning.

I have read comment, after comment, post after post, about how he is turning the UFC into WWE, he is a joke, yada yada.

But honestly, do you think Rampage really HATES Rashad? Did Serra and Huges really have beef? Or BJ and Pulver?

All those guys, might have had a little hard feelings, but they did it for propotional reasons, to promote a fight. Afterwards, they were best buds, and Rampage and Rashad will be too. 

BJ and Pulver wanted to start training together, Serra and Hughes embrace after.

Lesnar just really does not like Mir, and he shows it. He did not change his mind after the fight and was open about it. He got Boo's for it, and did not suck up or apoligize, he stood behind his emotion, and feelings.

That to me is LESS fake than all the FAKE beef the UFC promotes before fights, that is immediately squashed following the fight.

So maybe Brock is the one who is not a fake fighter.

----------


## Hunter

> I agree with every one that what lesnar did after the fight was a disgrace , and he should get fined for it . But I think lesnat is a horrible match up for fedor hong min chi or what ever his name is held fedor down pretty easy and kinda ****ed him up untill he got caught , and a lot of big guys that fedor fought held him down pretty easy , and none of them is as big ,stong ,athletic or as good of a wrestler as brock , fedor is smaller then chuck liddle ... commone guys he's is a averge size for a light heavy weight , brock will dominate ...


yeah when chucks hits 230-240 he is a fatty. Yeah and randy weights about 225 and was doing just fine before Brock caught him. He beat Mir he is not the second coming of shit except a new more athletic mark coleman.

----------


## Brown Ninja

I am a huge Fedor fan and honestly still feel like he would be the favorite if the two were to meet but regardless of personal feelings with Lesnar you have to admit that he is a force. He is going to be very tough to beat. I can't think of anyone in the UFC who could match him. I'm sure that a lot of people feel Carwin could but I think that is a huge reach. Lesnar is legit

----------


## ftony

As per my post on the subject of technique and skill coming up short vs. Size and strength,I see it like this,screen every DE and DT in the NFL with wrestling backround that is athletic for his size, give them some training in striking what 15% excels ,and there's the next 40 Brock Lesnars waiting to be discovered..There's only one Fedor vladimirovich Emelianenko with skills he possesses, these professional technicians better start displaying some technique to neutralize the larger opponent... I don't have anything against Brock at all,besides his poor sportsmanship he displayed the other night,and he apologized for it so he's square with the house in my eyes.... I will add I'm not a 180lb-200 mma guy who trains my ass off, hating on the larger man,I'm 6-1 245,250lb man that trains his ass off,so I'm not hating him for his size..I just think UFC heavy weight division should not have to reach out to other organizations to grab arguably the best MMA fighter in history to beat a guy with 5 fights...I Don't know,Its just my opinion..

----------


## illwillogical

I don't even want to watch UFC anymore, how was Lesnar the under against a guy that already beat him and he has like 5 fights? I'm sure Dana White is really not that pissed off about the WWE bullshit that happenned after the fight, and loves it because it is just going to draw that many more viewers to the next pay per view. Just seems fishy to me, guess we will see down the road.

----------


## sooners04

I won't go as far and NOT watch at all, there are still some good fighters out there to watch

----------


## Hunter

> I don't even want to watch UFC anymore, how was Lesnar the under against a guy that already beat him and he has like 5 fights? I'm sure Dana White is really not that pissed off about the WWE bullshit that happenned after the fight, and loves it because it is just going to draw that many more viewers to the next pay per view. Just seems fishy to me, guess we will see down the road.


Yeah he was he insulted there largest sponser budweiser.

----------


## stpete

Did anyone listen to Jim Rome today? Well he had Dana White on today and he was very upset at the way Dumbass, i mean Lesnar, acted after the fight. Just as i predicted. In so many words, he said he went backstage and asked lesnar "what the hell was that?, i gave you a chance and this is how you repay me?" He didn't say a whole lot more but Dumbass, i mean Lesnar, was appologizing just a few minutes later in post fight interview. 
My prediction, Lesnar will straighten up and be more fan and media friendly from here on out or he won't be around the UFC very long. White's not going to allow him to turn the UFC into the WWE. Won't happen.

----------


## MuscleScience

I dont care just as long as the UFC doesnt turn into boxing with 50 different weight classes every three pounds and 50 different organizations with 50 different champs.

----------


## quarry206

IMO the only reason Dana white was mad at lesner was because he talked shit about Bud light.. since bud light is a huge UFC supporter Dana White can't afford to lose money from them.... 

as somebody pointed out, Dana White has enjoyed the drama and WWE style charcter play of all of his fighters.. pretending they hate each other, putting them on teams against each other and telling them to argue... come on guys.. Dana White knows that drama and bad guys sell tickets... but talking shit about people that put money in his pocket (lesners comments about bud light) hurt him...

----------


## ftony

Seems like this would be the type of promotion a MMA fan who respects the sport would expect from the UFC,not a yelp for fedor....11-0 carwin vs 4-1 lesnar is respectable: http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_yl...yhoo&type=lgns yea,yea i know big paydays,but hey dont we pay for this shiot?

----------


## Deltasaurus

Lesner would be difficult for Fedor but i still think he would win, Something like a mix of Choi,Zulu,Sylvia. But remember Fedor has gone the Distance with numberous top dogs in their prime. Lesner hasnt fought anyone. Ok wow he fought mir who has beat??? who Nog who looked like a corpse and ummm..... who else oh ya Lesner. And he Beat randy who is a smaller version of Lesner with more skill and stand up, he didnt even whoop randy he should have mauled the 43 year old couture but didnt, IMO Fedor,Aleks, whoop his ass.
and he may also lose to Carwin,Sylvia,Barnett and Overeem

~AJ

PS-Brock is a freak and i like that, What i do not like is his attitude, sportmenship and what he represents Lames,Bullys,and people who need to get beat up and learn some respect

----------


## J-Dogg

> Lesner would be difficult for Fedor but i still think he would win, Something like a mix of Choi,Zulu,Sylvia. But remember Fedor has gone the Distance with numberous top dogs in their prime. Lesner hasnt fought anyone. Ok wow he fought mir who has beat??? who Nog who looked like a corpse and ummm..... who else oh ya Lesner. And he Beat randy who is a smaller version of Lesner with more skill and stand up, he didnt even whoop randy he should have mauled the 43 year old couture but didnt, IMO Fedor,Aleks, whoop his ass.
> and he may also lose to Carwin,Sylvia,Barnett and Overeem
> 
> ~AJ
> 
> PS-Brock is a freak and i like that, What i do not like is his attitude, sportmenship and what he represents Lames,Bullys,and people who need to get beat up and learn some respect


IMO he could beat any of those guys, Fedor would have the best bet at beating him.

The problem is, he is the GSP of the HW division, stronger and better wrestling than everyone else. Because of his size, power, and athletic ability, he can take anyone down when he wants just like GSP does.

He has a respectable amount of agility, gas tank and smarts for a guy not only that big, but strong. GSP is super strong for a 170lb guy, but lesnar is not just entering the ring at 290, he's strong for even a 290lber.

----------


## J-Dogg

> As per my post on the subject of technique and skill coming up short vs. Size and strength,I see it like this,screen every DE and DT in the NFL with wrestling backround that is athletic for his size, give them some training in striking what 15% excels ,and there's the next 40 Brock Lesnars waiting to be discovered..There's only one Fedor vladimirovich Emelianenko with skills he possesses, these professional technicians better start displaying some technique to neutralize the larger opponent... I don't have anything against Brock at all,besides his poor sportsmanship he displayed the other night,and he apologized for it so he's square with the house in my eyes.... I will add I'm not a 180lb-200 mma guy who trains my ass off, hating on the larger man,I'm 6-1 245,250lb man that trains his ass off,so I'm not hating him for his size..I just think UFC heavy weight division should not have to reach out to other organizations to grab arguably the best MMA fighter in history to beat a guy with 5 fights...I Don't know,Its just my opinion..


Anyone with Lesnar's athletic ability and size that is in the NFL is making a few million a year, even if they are 2nd string. They are not going to leave that money in the prime of their career to fight twice a year for MAYBE 250k.

Your top level athletes are still going to be playing in the NFL or even the NBA. The minimum salary I belive is over 250k and in base ball I believe 750k.

----------


## bigdog65

honestly i think Fedor stands a great chance with Lesnar. But if Lesnar gets Fedor on the ground then i think it swings in his favor. Honestly i think you will see a Shane Carwin fight Brock before Fedor

----------


## ftony

> Anyone with Lesnar's athletic ability and size that is in the NFL is making a few million a year, even if they are 2nd string. They are not going to leave that money in the prime of their career to fight twice a year for MAYBE 250k.
> 
> Your top level athletes are still going to be playing in the NFL or even the NBA. The minimum salary I belive is over 250k and in base ball I believe 750k.


I Know,My point is there's only one fedor,there is potentially many Brock lesnars..265lb man, fight night maybe 275-280 with heavy hands, crushing guys with experience and skill..So big strong guys with heavy hands will beat heavily trained MMA professionals? Yes, he is a well established wrestler, but has not needeed to use nothing more than basic wrestiling skills to to ground and pound to DOMINATE this division...Im struggling with this idea...my Bad

----------


## Overhaulz

> You wanna see 2 strong guys in octagon , Get Bob Sap . Might take a little bit to man handle him .



Are you on crack? Did you not see the Lashley / Sap fight last month? Lashley, a 250 pounder took down and beat the piss out of Bob. He only gave up around 70 pounds to Bob too. Lesnar would be tossing Bob around like he was a ragdoll. Take a little bit to man handle him...haha.

----------


## ftony

> Are you on crack? Did you not see the Lashley / Sap fight last month? Lashley, a 250 pounder took down and beat the piss out of Bob. He only gave up around 70 pounds to Bob too. Lesnar would be tossing Bob around like he was a ragdoll. Take a little bit to man handle him...haha.


LOL your right,Bob sapp is just big,did you ever see him throw a punch,and to see a combination,lmao,He throws like a girl seriously its funny...He's just a crash dummy

----------


## bigdog65

Guys we need to feel sry for Big ol Bob. He lasts like 30 seconds before he runs out of energy and dies. Im saying a Shane Carwin vs Brock fight. I think it would be interesting.

----------


## bushido3374

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBEs1...eature=related

----------


## redz

I think Brock wants this attention he is making himself the heal of the UFC. Hate him or love him it's going to take one hell of a fighter to rip that belt from him. As for the fedor fight we will have to wait for that but I would pick Brock there too but I`m sure Fedor would be a live opponent too and it could really go either way. Lesnar will never be st****** or kicked out of the ufc no matter what because he is a huge draw period. (exception being if he tested positive for a band subtance)

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Right now, Lesnar is to face the winner out of Steve Carwin and Cain Velasquez at UFC 104. Carwin was dogging Brock,and I believe Lesnar left the conference or interview. Carwin is the same build as Lesnar, but with bigger gloves. 

Of course White has stated, he will do whatever it takes to get Fedor in the UFC. Who fights August 1st!  :7up:

----------


## bigdog65

I think Carwin could give Brock a run for his money but overall i think Brock would be too much for Carwin. Im prty sure Carwin wrestled in College can anyone confirm that

----------


## WDMF

Brock vs. Fedor would be an interesting fight. We'll see how Fedor does against Barnett in a few weeks. That may show Brock some openings since Barnett's a good wrestler as well.

----------


## icepick27

> Oddly enough boys, today I was thinking about how Brock acted after the fight, while I was working. So yes, my work is borning.
> 
> I have read comment, after comment, post after post, about how he is turning the UFC into WWE, he is a joke, yada yada.
> 
> But honestly, do you think Rampage really HATES Rashad? Did Serra and Huges really have beef? Or BJ and Pulver?
> 
> All those guys, might have had a little hard feelings, but they did it for propotional reasons, to promote a fight. Afterwards, they were best buds, and Rampage and Rashad will be too. 
> 
> BJ and Pulver wanted to start training together, Serra and Hughes embrace after.
> ...


 good post toatly agree

----------


## LickAlotOfPuss

Fedor would **** up Brocks little dream world he lives in. Fedor is the best pound for pound fight. Brock is big excellent wrestling.????..nothing else really going for him. Fedor would knock him senseless

----------


## J-Dogg

> I Know,My point is there's only one fedor,there is potentially many Brock lesnars..265lb man, fight night maybe 275-280 with heavy hands, crushing guys with experience and skill..So big strong guys with heavy hands will beat heavily trained MMA professionals? Yes, he is a well established wrestler, but has not needeed to use nothing more than basic wrestiling skills to to ground and pound to DOMINATE this division...Im struggling with this idea...my Bad


At a certain point, athletic ability, size and strength over come skill. That's why we have weight classes.

If you are owning everyone in your class....you move up, not down. Getting your ass kicked? Cut weight.

Skill wise....Fedor all the way.

But Brock is learning with each fight, and each week he trains he learns more. How many times have you seen fighters hold a arm around a guys neck and pound him with your off hand? 

The sooner Fedor fights Brock, the better chance he has of winning.

As it is, Brock is not making stupid bull rushing moves anymore, he's being patient, feeling fighters out,and he's planning instead of fighting "beast" style like Bob Sapp.

----------


## J-Dogg

> good post toatly agree


Thanks!

Honestly I think MMA fans are some of the most ignorant fans in the world.

I hate the WWE crap too, it's so fake it's annoying.

But for some reason MMA fans think because the punches are real, all the beef and promoting the fights is real too.

Those guys are beefing, to promote a fight, then go back and sit and wait for dana to throw them a treat.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> I think Carwin could give Brock a run for his money but overall i think Brock would be too much for Carwin. Im prty sure Carwin wrestled in College can anyone confirm that




I want to say yes, I do remember reading that he wrestled in college.

----------


## LickAlotOfPuss

> Thanks!
> 
> Honestly I think MMA fans are some of the most ignorant fans in the world.
> 
> I hate the WWE crap too, it's so fake it's annoying.
> 
> But for some reason MMA fans think because the punches are real, all the beef and promoting the fights is real too.
> 
> Those guys are beefing, to promote a fight, then go back and sit and wait for dana to throw them a treat.





No one cares, just watch the fights there awesome to watch.

----------


## bigdog65

ok i looked up some stats on Carwin and he did wrestle in Division 2, National Champ in 1999 in D2 and he was a 2 time All-American in football. (But Football has nothing to do with fighting jus found that interesting.) 

So Brock and Cariwn were both National Champs Brock in Junior College and D1. Shane in D2 i think it would be a rlly good matchup. I still give Brock a slight advantage based on IF he would be able to control Carwin.

----------


## xnotoriousx

I don't like brock.... He's such a damn tool. "I might get on top of my wife" LOL who says that in front of millions of people??

----------


## sooners04

Yeah, Brock has to worry about possibly facing Carwin who is just as big with hands two glove sizes bigger than Brock, PLUS Carwin has some solid MMA, not just wrestling.

----------


## bigdog65

> Yeah, Brock has to worry about possibly facing Carwin who is just as big with hands two glove sizes bigger than Brock, PLUS Carwin has some solid MMA, not just wrestling.




I know Brock messes around with Carwin it could be lights out. i honestly think it would come down to who had the better stand up both being National Champs in wrestling they might cancel each other out on the ground.


 :Ninja1:

----------


## xnotoriousx

Anyone think this man stands a chance?

----------


## bigdog65

> Anyone think this man stands a chance?




yea Cain i think stands a good chance to beat Carwin, I mean Cain beat Cheick Kongo who was considered one of the top heavyweights. i still think Carwin will beat Cain to go against Big OL Brock. Some good fights coming up soon.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Cain is tough and well rounded but in my mind cannot beat Carwin. Size and strength trumph techniqe and skill when it comes to Heavyweights.

----------


## Brown Ninja

the difference between D1 and D2 is night and day. Make no mistake that Brock has the edge in wrestling

----------


## J-Dogg

There is no way......Carwin will beat Lesnar. He was lucky to get past Napa. 

Carwin has big hands, not that it matters....

----------


## grapejuice11

if hitler was still around lesnar would be his golden child haha

----------


## xnotoriousx

Man I was reading that lesner made over 3 million dollars and that's before his sponsor money... DAMN!!!!!!!


I was also reading that he didn't get a bonus like all of the other fight winners. I'm guessing that was for giving the finger to everyone? LOL

----------


## bigdog65

Oh i still think Brock would beat Carwin but it would be a tad more interesting of a fight then when Brock jus ground and pounded Frank Mir to death.

----------


## J-Dogg

> Oh i still think Brock would beat Carwin but it would be a tad more interesting of a fight then when Brock jus ground and pounded Frank Mir to death.


Ya, I agree.

I don't think he would maul Carwin as easy. Carwin is a big guy, but Brock is bigger and just a lot more powerful, explosive and athletic.

Honestly, he caught Napa, beat him. But Napa made the mistake, he was too confident in that fight after getting him on the ground.

I think Napa would have a better chance Vs. Brock than Carwin. If Napa could improve his hands, he could be devastating. Like a lot of MT guys though, he keeps his hands too low. Some good boxing training, would make him a big contender in the HW class.

But Carwin's standup is probably better than Brocks, but it's not enough to win IMO. Brock can still put him where he wants him, Carwin can't keep it standing, if Brock is imposing take downs. Brock is the bigger, stronger, better wrestler, he trumps him on the ground.

----------


## bigdog65

> Ya, I agree.
> 
> I don't think he would maul Carwin as easy. Carwin is a big guy, but Brock is bigger and just a lot more powerful, explosive and athletic.
> 
> Honestly, he caught Napa, beat him. But Napa made the mistake, he was too confident in that fight after getting him on the ground.
> 
> I think Napa would have a better chance Vs. Brock than Carwin. If Napa could improve his hands, he could be devastating. Like a lot of MT guys though, he keeps his hands too low. Some good boxing training, would make him a big contender in the HW class.
> 
> But Carwin's standup is probably better than Brocks, but it's not enough to win IMO. Brock can still put him where he wants him, Carwin can't keep it standing, if Brock is imposing take downs. Brock is the bigger, stronger, better wrestler, he trumps him on the ground.






i agree Carwin might have a better stand up but Brock will enforce his will and pound Carwin into Submission. I think we all want to see this Brock Fedor matchup.

----------


## Hunter

> the difference between D1 and D2 is night and day. Make no mistake that Brock has the edge in wrestling


Huge difference, The gophers(d1) would have rolled ndsu(d2) in wrestling when both were national champs, back in the day augsburg(sp) used to wrestle the gophers and the gophers sent out 3rd stringers and handily beat them. There are exceptions that a few great wrestlers wrestle d2 or d3 even i,e marcus levasuer but at the end of the day the difference is night and day between d1 and d2 talent levels.

----------


## lostcause

it sucks to admitt it but i dont see how fedor beats brock. can anyone tell me? brock will out weigh him by 50lbs. randy couldnt stop his takedowns. frank couldnt submitt him. fedor beat, but wasnt impressive against mark coleman, an equally sized great wrestler and man choi, a really big unskilled guy. i hope that fedor beats him, but carwin is the better match up. heck, id think chuck would fare better against him than fedor.

----------


## Flagg

No one has seen what Brocks jaw is like. Lets wait and see what happens when he cant get someone on the ground, lets see how he stands in a striking contest.

----------


## Deltasaurus

who couldnt he take down? he was the best wrestler in the country at one time, and hes huge, dont see anyone stuffing his takedowns

----------


## southmadejd

I really hope Fedor beat Barnett because I think if he loses than that will take a lot of the mystique away from him fighting Brock. If Barnett gets Fedor down (which is a good possibility) I can't see Fedor submitting Barnett.

Maybe one of the more experienced fighters on the forum can explain something to me. Aren't Sambo fighters supposed to be very versed in takedowns and also takedown defense? I was just wondering if that was true because that would make me a feel a lot better about Fedor fighting wrestlers the caliber of Barnett and Lesnar.

----------


## bigdog65

i agree i don't think anyone can stop Brock's Take downs. But to see how composed Fedor is watch him fight Kevin Randlemen. Kevin pretty much slams Fedor on his head and Fedor still gets the submission on Kevin. and lets not forget at one time Kevin was a great fighter and wrestler. I still think we should see a Carwin Lesnar fight before Fedor steps in. We need to see how strong Brock's chin is.

----------


## roid_rage

> it sucks to admitt it but i dont see how fedor beats brock. can anyone tell me? brock will out weigh him by 50lbs. randy couldnt stop his takedowns. frank couldnt submitt him. fedor beat, but wasnt impressive against mark coleman, an equally sized great wrestler and man choi, a really big unskilled guy. i hope that fedor beats him, but carwin is the better match up. heck, id think chuck would fare better against him than fedor.


Coleman was a better wrestler than what Brock ever was, in wrestling terms. What makes me think Fedor could take him is the way Randy being outweight by 50 pounds, still did pretty well... I even took brock down. Brock couldnt man handle 44 old man one year lay off Randy Couture... Mir was just an idiot, obviusly going to the ground and having Brock on top of you isnt the best Idea...

----------


## bigdog65

> Coleman was a better wrestler than what Brock ever was, in wrestling terms. What makes me think Fedor could take him is the way Randy being outweight by 50 pounds, still did pretty well... I even took brock down. Brock couldnt man handle 44 old man one year lay off Randy Couture... Mir was just an idiot, obviusly going to the ground and having Brock on top of you isnt the best Idea...





YeA randy did great until one of Lesnars lunchbox hands hit Randy. and i think Frank figured being on his back sucked when he was getting pounded to deat. lol

----------


## organized_konfusion

Im all about Brock, but if he had to face Fedor, I think he'd get slapped in a nice submission. If anyone has seen the Fedor vs Randelman fight fedor gets suplexed and dumped on his head, then like 5 sec. later fedor puts him in a kamura, that dude is PRIMO.

----------


## Tjohn6231

Bottom line....If Brock gets Fedor on the ground (and you know that he will), then the fight is over. Fedor would never be able to get Lesnar off of him. I was a fan of Lesnar in the WWE, and Im a fan of his in the UFC. 
Hes getting a bad rap, and some of it is his own fault, but that SOB can beat some ass. Fedor is awesome, but I would love to see the day when all of the Fedor guys get to watch Brock Lesnar beat the hell out of him.

----------


## organized_konfusion

Well let's not jump to any conclusions just yet, Brock has to get past either carwin/cain, I think carwin is going to win, then he is going to have a tough challenge as well

----------


## yannick35

Dana said it he wants Fedor in the ufc but Fedor says that the contract is ridiculous

I so want to see that fight.

----------


## roid_rage

> Bottom line....If Brock gets Fedor on the ground (and you know that he will), then the fight is over. Fedor would never be able to get Lesnar off of him. I was a fan of Lesnar in the WWE, and Im a fan of his in the UFC. 
> Hes getting a bad rap, and some of it is his own fault, but that SOB can beat some ass. Fedor is awesome, but I would love to see the day when all of the Fedor guys get to watch Brock Lesnar beat the hell out of him.


and you should stick with WWE... fedor has the best hips in MMA, he is no frank mir off his back... Sure, it will be hard to get that monster off him, but if randy did it, so can fedor.

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

Wow I'm surprised at all the Lesnar fans.. guess it makes sense on a BB forum where everyone thinks size is everything.. IT HELPS.. but Fedor is so much better in every department he'll destroy him. He's 30 and 1 his only loss due to a DQ from an illegal head butt... he's the man and nobody is gonna stop him.. just watch the fight then come back and re-read this.  :Wink:

----------


## gutshot13

no doubt about it Fedor all the way

----------


## illwillogical

I think some of you need to go to youtube and look at some of Fedor's fights. He is tough and proven, I can't believe that Lesnar is getting this much credit with 5 fights! I can't believe he was the under for the Mir card. Just because he is heavy and athletic don't make him unbeatable. So any pro defensive end could come in and own in the UFC because they are great athletes? I don't think so!

----------


## icepick27

fedor is about the same size as rampage and is not as in shape he has a gut and no mucle tone ,he is way to small for brock ,if brock gets him on he ground he wont get up the only shot he has is catching him in a sub , or a lucky wild punch fedor was the best heavyweight and maybe p4p in the world about 5 years ago since then he has fought stiffs and side show freaks and a guy who is 3 weight clasess lower the him in the 5 fights brock just had he has fought better compitition the fedor has in 5 years brock is to big to strong,and thats it .shane carwin has the best chance of beating brock ,also i dont think fedor can beat carwin either just to big ,he should move down to 205 lbs while he has some juice left although i dont think he would beat machida either.. i love fedor i by no means think he is not good he is one of the best ever i just think over the years people got better and he stayed the same ...

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

> fedor is about the same size as rampage and is not as in shape he has a gut and no mucle tone ,he is way to small for brock ,if brock gets him on he ground he wont get up the only shot he has is catching him in a sub , or a lucky wild punch fedor was the best heavyweight and maybe p4p in the world about 5 years ago since then he has fought stiffs and side show freaks and a guy who is 3 weight clasess lower the him in the 5 fights brock just had he has fought better compitition the fedor has in 5 years brock is to big to strong,and thats it .shane carwin has the best chance of beating brock ,also i dont think fedor can beat carwin either just to big ,he should move down to 205 lbs while he has some juice left although i dont think he would beat machida either.. i love fedor i by no means think he is not good he is one of the best ever i just think over the years people got better and he stayed the same ...


Do you watch MMA? Did you see Fedor put Sylvia and Arlovski away like it was nothing.. he beat Tim in around 30 seconds and despite Arlovski's ever improving boxing and and speed he took one well placed right that put him away. I don't know what else you need to see but I will be revisiting this thread as soon as Fedor takes Brock out whether it be knock out, submission, or decision. He's a world class Sambo champion so don't expect anyone to be taking him down to easy and then don't forget how dangerous he is from his back. His build has nothing to do with his phenomenal technique and excellent conditioning. How this isn't obvious to everyone who's watched him in action, I don't know, but he's got me convinced. Not to mention the man is a genius and if anyone wants to argue for the side of Brock's intellect, by all means, feel free!  :7up:

----------


## quarry206

guys i like lesner, i like him because he seems to be a good guy... but don't let his win over mir go to everybodies head... fedor would probably destory lesner..


and everybody keeps talking about the size difference, what about the size difference lesner had over conture? and he stuggled with him.. true he did win, and it was a clear win. but its not like he ran over him, in fact was stuffed on his take downs more than once...

like i said i'm a lesner fan, but i'm also a fedor fan.. and i think people need to stop letting the MIR win go to their heads.. lesner might be molding himself into a great fighter, but he is not the best ever nor do i feel he is the clear best even in the UFC.. IMO though i really like him, at this point he hasn't fought anybody that makes me feel he is a clear talent.. not to take anything away from the people he has fought, but i do feel they were way past their prime.

----------


## F4iGuy

> Do you watch MMA? Did you see Fedor put Sylvia and Arlovski away like it was nothing.. he beat Tim in around 30 seconds and despite Arlovski's ever improving boxing and and speed he took one well placed right that put him away. I don't know what else you need to see but I will be revisiting this thread as soon as Fedor takes Brock out whether it be knock out, submission, or decision. He's a world class Sambo champion so don't expect anyone to be taking him down to easy and then don't forget how dangerous he is from his back. His build has nothing to do with his phenomenal technique and excellent conditioning. How this isn't obvious to everyone who's watched him in action, I don't know, but he's got me convinced. Not to mention the man is a genius and if anyone wants to argue for the side of Brock's intellect, by all means, feel free!


Agree with this 100% Having wrestled greco, freestyle, and sambo when I was younger the one thing you learn REAL fast is that a persons physical appearance is not an accurate indicator of ability. Some of my toughest matches were against people who looked 'soft'. It's strange. They look like a little dough boy but that work to their advantage. They were capable of delivering those fast, jerky movements with precise timing. You cannot muscle a skilled fighter, you'll gass. Been there done that. From my experiences I believe its the ability to delivery extremely fast well timed movements in a jerky (not slow) manner. Thats Fedor to a T.

----------


## Flagg

I also think some of you are giving Lesnar way too much credit. I for one want to see how Lesnars chin holds up.

----------


## icepick27

> Do you watch MMA? Did you see Fedor put Sylvia and Arlovski away like it was nothing.. he beat Tim in around 30 seconds and despite Arlovski's ever improving boxing and and speed he took one well placed right that put him away. I don't know what else you need to see but I will be revisiting this thread as soon as Fedor takes Brock out whether it be knock out, submission, or decision. He's a world class Sambo champion so don't expect anyone to be taking him down to easy and then don't forget how dangerous he is from his back. His build has nothing to do with his phenomenal technique and excellent conditioning. How this isn't obvious to everyone who's watched him in action, I don't know, but he's got me convinced. Not to mention the man is a genius and if anyone wants to argue for the side of Brock's intellect, by all means, feel free!



DO YOU WATCH MMA ! I saw ray mercer who is a 50 year old retired boxer also knock out tim siylvia ,and bret rogers knock out andre arloski , they are both washed up ,which proves my point that fedor has been fighting bums , to be the best u got to fight the best ,tim silvia,andre arloski,ho chomin ,matt linland and mark colman are not the best , fedor has not fought any one in 5 years ,he was the best ... not no more ,I think brock ,carwin and machida can beat him

----------


## J-Dogg

> DO YOU WATCH MMA ! I saw ray mercer who is a 50 year old retired boxer also knock out tim siylvia ,and bret rogers knock out andre arloski , they are both washed up ,which proves my point that fedor has been fighting bums , to be the best u got to fight the best ,tim silvia,andre arloski,ho chomin ,matt linland and mark colman are not the best , fedor has not fought any one in 5 years ,he was the best ... not no more ,I think brock ,carwin and machida can beat him


I'm not out to dog on Fedor, I'll give him credit.

But at the same time, he is living off his past in pride.

Remember back 2 years ago? There were these fighters in pride, who were simply unbeatable. They would walk over anyone in the UFC!!!

Wandy......CroCrop......Shogun.....Fedor is in the same boat.

No one thought any of these guys would loose in the US.

2 years ago who was?

LeCheeta? Forrest? even Anderson Silva....

The sport has evolved a LOT since the demise of Pride. Unheard of fighters are now top ranked fighters. Your best fighters in the world, are now loosing fights.

Why do so many guys see it impossible for Fedor to loose? To an up and coming new fighter?

----------


## Brown Ninja

Long live Tito Ortiz

----------


## icepick27

> I'm not out to dog on Fedor, I'll give him credit.
> 
> But at the same time, he is living off his past in pride.
> 
> Remember back 2 years ago? There were these fighters in pride, who were simply unbeatable. They would walk over anyone in the UFC!!!
> 
> Wandy......CroCrop......Shogun.....Fedor is in the same boat.
> 
> No one thought any of these guys would loose in the US.
> ...


 well put , couldnt have said it better myself ,fedor is legend,no doubt about it .. but p4p no way ,not a chance and best heavy weight doubt it ,with these guys being so much bigger .,maybe he stil has a chance at light heavy weight . being #2 behind machida

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

> Agree with this 100% Having wrestled greco, freestyle, and sambo when I was younger the one thing you learn REAL fast is that a persons physical appearance is not an accurate indicator of ability. Some of my toughest matches were against people who looked 'soft'. It's strange. They look like a little dough boy but that work to their advantage. They were capable of delivering those fast, jerky movements with precise timing. You cannot muscle a skilled fighter, you'll gass. Been there done that. From my experiences I believe its the ability to delivery extremely fast well timed movements in a jerky (not slow) manner. Thats Fedor to a T.


Thanks and I also agree. His hips are so fast and his power is insane. I don't know if anyone has seen his hip tosses or watched him train with the huge rubber bands but he was bred for this, didn't just jump in on a fad like a lot of these guys, Lesnar included, and he has skills that take a life time of dedication and natural abiltiy to develop. I only wish I had half of what he does.

----------


## quarry206

> YeA randy did great until one of Lesnars lunchbox hands hit Randy. and i think Frank figured being on his back sucked when he was getting pounded to deat. lol


i realize u are a huge massive lesner fan.. but don't forget that randy stoped brocks take downs and also did very well as stopping alot of his offense, and while on the ground too lots of clean punches from lesner... true lesner won that fight, and fairly, i even am a lesner fan... but don't let how much u like him cloud the fact he hasn't beaten anybody worth calling amazing

mir he is 1-1 with so though we can all say he destoryed mir i doubt its the last time they will fight, and he merely tied mir with wins now....

couture, though we all love him and he is a great fighter, he is way way past his prime and is not a great heavy weight. (but still gave lesner a damn good fight), and the lunch box hands u talk about he took lots of them before getting the one that lead to the fight stopage.. which the hit that actually landed him on the ground was the the rear of the head, a spot that would knock down about anybody....

herring is way past his prime and some ways washed up.. his last ten fights he is 4-5-1.. beating a guy like that isn't much to say i'm the champ of the world

min-so kim is 3-6.. so i doubt we even need to go into why he is not a worthy name to talk about..


lesner has the chance to be great, but he isn't the best ever nor is he some ungodly great talent that won't be beaten....also why is every body saying he gave up millions to fight instead of playing football... the NFL cut him, his offer was to play in europe not america, i highly doubt he would have been making millions

----------


## Hunter

> i realize u are a huge massive lesner fan.. but don't forget that randy stoped brocks take downs and also did very well as stopping alot of his offense, and while on the ground too lots of clean punches from lesner... true lesner won that fight, and fairly, i even am a lesner fan... but don't let how much u like him cloud the fact he hasn't beaten anybody worth calling amazing
> 
> mir he is 1-1 with so though we can all say he destoryed mir i doubt its the last time they will fight, and he merely tied mir with wins now....
> 
> couture, though we all love him and he is a great fighter, he is way way past his prime and is not a great heavy weight. (but still gave lesner a damn good fight), and the lunch box hands u talk about he took lots of them before getting the one that lead to the fight stopage.. which the hit that actually landed him on the ground was the the rear of the head, a spot that would knock down about anybody....
> 
> herring is way past his prime and some ways washed up.. his last ten fights he is 4-5-1.. beating a guy like that isn't much to say i'm the champ of the world
> 
> min-so kim is 3-6.. so i doubt we even need to go into why he is not a worthy name to talk about..
> ...


Well said.The hype seems to happen with alot of fighters Jon Jones and Carwin also come to mind. Jones has beat nobody worth mentioning and Carwin beat a hot and cold Gonzaga. Yet people at like he is second coming of christ. Also Gonzaga was handily Carwin before Carwin knocked him out.

----------


## WARMachine

> DO YOU WATCH MMA ! I saw ray mercer who is a 50 year old retired boxer also knock out tim siylvia ,and bret rogers knock out andre arloski , they are both washed up ,which proves my point that fedor has been fighting bums , to be the best u got to fight the best ,tim silvia,andre arloski,ho chomin ,matt linland and mark colman are not the best , fedor has not fought any one in 5 years ,he was the best ... not no more ,I think brock ,carwin and machida can beat him


So beating a 44 year old Randy Couture who gave up 60lbs is what? An accomplishment? And tell me, besides he most recent win, who has Frank Mir beaten? Tim? You said it yourself, hes washed up. Secondly, AA is world class no matter how you cut it. For the last 5 years he has consistently been ranked in the top 10 in the HW division. Does he have a glass chin? Yeah... Does that mean hes not a great fighter? Only a moron would think so. Yeah Tim and AA are bums, both have defended the UFC title multiple times, and Heath Herring and Soo Kim havent done shit and they are what? 

Im impressed by Lesnar, dont get me wrong, but to say hes the second coming after beating a 44 year old who he has 60lbs on, and a win off of an overachieving Frank Mir, is insane. Especially in terms of saying he'd crush Fedor who only beaten EVERYONE whos stood in front of him.

Carwin could beat Fedor? Are you high? Who has Carwin fought? A underachieving Gonzaga? Ok... Carwin has never been tested. Cardio wise, and when he was cracked on the chin, it put him on his heels.

And Machida? Seriously, im not one to pick against fellow Brasileiros, but Fedor would get the better of them. Fedor has more tools, and the intelligence to remain calm and pick his shots.







> I'm not out to dog on Fedor, I'll give him credit.
> 
> But at the same time, he is living off his past in pride.
> 
> Remember back 2 years ago? There were these fighters in pride, who were simply unbeatable. They would walk over anyone in the UFC!!!
> 
> Wandy......CroCrop......Shogun.....Fedor is in the same boat.
> 
> No one thought any of these guys would loose in the US.
> ...


I dont see it as impossible, but to say Lesnar would crush Fedor cause he beat Frank Mir? You guys are riding the hype wagon. 

And i seriously hope you are not implying Anderson or Lyoto were unheard at any point in their careers.

----------


## Matt

Imo Roger Fedor is the greatest tennis player of all time...

----------


## Ashop

> brock will smash fedor the same way he samshed mirr, he has 5 fights and beat two ex champs and possible hall of famers, who do u know ever in history that did this much in only 5 fights ??? thats all i got to say about that feel free to lay your opinion out


I think FEDOR has the best chance right now of anyone I can think of to beat LESNAR. I'm not sure we will ever see this fight happen though.

----------


## icepick27

> So beating a 44 year old Randy Couture who gave up 60lbs is what? An accomplishment? And tell me, besides he most recent win, who has Frank Mir beaten? Tim? You said it yourself, hes washed up. Secondly, AA is world class no matter how you cut it. For the last 5 years he has consistently been ranked in the top 10 in the HW division. Does he have a glass chin? Yeah... Does that mean hes not a great fighter? Only a moron would think so. Yeah Tim and AA are bums, both have defended the UFC title multiple times, and Heath Herring and Soo Kim havent done shit and they are what? 
> 
> Im impressed by Lesnar, dont get me wrong, but to say hes the second coming after beating a 44 year old who he has 60lbs on, and a win off of an overachieving Frank Mir, is insane. Especially in terms of saying he'd crush Fedor who only beaten EVERYONE whos stood in front of him.
> 
> Carwin could beat Fedor? Are you high? Who has Carwin fought? A underachieving Gonzaga? Ok... Carwin has never been tested. Cardio wise, and when he was cracked on the chin, it put him on his heels.
> 
> And Machida? Seriously, im not one to pick against fellow Brasileiros, but Fedor would get the better of them. Fedor has more tools, and the intelligence to remain calm and pick his shots.
> 
> 
> ...


i never said brock is the greatest and i never ride the hype iam just saying the truth ,i dont live off of what a guy did 6 years ago i live in the present , and in the present brock is a bad match up for him and will restrict all his movement ,technique goes out the window when u cant move .. he just proved that .. and carwin is also a bad match up for him , and machida is just flat out better , in my opinion wait and see . after machida has like 2 straight years of wins behind him 
stop living off of what fedor did in pride it was 6 or 7 years ago ...

----------


## quarry206

why is it brock is 5-1 and against not that great of fighters (or past thier prime) and everybody is impressed with him...

fedor is like 38-1-1 and everybody is saying he is living off of stuff 6 years ago.. .. hell even the guys that fight nobodies none stop aren't 38-1-1.. 

i think fedor and lesner would be an amazing fight, i would give the edge to fedor, but it could go either way..

----------


## jpl315

fedor is too amazing...he wins in every way possible and is so good at every aspect of mma...brock is very athletic tho

----------


## lostcause

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bfXRswETb8


this guy beat fedor, maybe he is the greatest in the world.

----------


## Hunter

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bfXRswETb8
> 
> 
> this guy beat fedor, maybe he is the greatest in the world.


In combat sambo which well close to mma is not mma.

----------


## Deltasaurus

forget to mention the Overeem will beat the fvck outta brock also

----------


## skitz1

Fedor what knock Lesner's testicles off. 

This fella absolutely dwarfs Fedor, he weighs 330+ pounds, yet Fedor still gets the submission. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2i0iZcLIrTQ

Get Brock to seriously brush up on some technical work over a couple of years and that would be a ****ing fight.

----------


## southmadejd

> forget to mention the Overeem will beat the fvck outta brock also


Lets wait first to see how Overeem does with being tested when he fights in the states, and I am not talking about being tested in the ring.

----------


## largerthannormal

lesnar is a fag.... as frank said. i learned that ankle lock my first month of jui-jitsu..and so did i...big or small joint manipulation will take anyone down"hapkido mixed wit some jits" ooooo id take lesnar..

----------


## icepick27

> In combat sambo which well close to mma is not mma.


not for nothing fedor got owned in this sambo match ,and he gassed and got thrown around ,just imagin what brock would do to him,,they would square up ,lock up then brock would take him down and just pound him out the rst of the fight .. bad match up for fedor

----------


## lostcause

> In combat sambo which well close to mma is not mma.


fedor was undefeated in combat sambo going into that fight. maybe he is past his prime.

----------


## PT

i say lesner crushes him in under 2min

----------


## bigrich4

This will be (if it happens) a hard fight to call? Fedor is what? 33? so he is not real old, Brock is 30. Brock is a big fast strong guy with crappy stand up. But i'm sure he is working on that. Fedor doesnt throw punches like a pro boxer, but he is explosive and accurate. Ground game is calm and cool and very good. I cant say who I want to win or who will win, but it will be a very action packed fight and and Brock haters and fedor lovers will enjoy watching it IMO. Personally I fell in love with Fedor's fighting style after the Randleman fight, anyone who can have a very strong man jump in the air with him and land on his head looking like it broke his neck and stay calm and not panic is a very diciplined man.

----------


## Hunter

> fedor was undefeated in combat sambo going into that fight. maybe he is past his prime.


Yes I know that, he is not as focused on combat sambo as he was in the past which has been stated in interviews with him. I am not saying it doesnt matter simply saying its not mma.

----------


## Hunter

> not for nothing fedor got owned in this sambo match ,and he gassed and got thrown around ,just imagin what brock would do to him,,they would square up ,lock up then brock would take him down and just pound him out the rst of the fight .. bad match up for fedor


Yeah exactly how it would play out  :Aajack: 

Fedor would catch him late in the fight by knockout/tko or early on in a sub. You can acknowledge anyones points except your own. You go back to the same arguements even when they are proved invalid.

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

> not for nothing fedor got owned in this sambo match ,and he gassed and got thrown around ,just imagin what brock would do to him,,they would square up ,lock up then brock would take him down and just pound him out the rst of the fight .. bad match up for fedor


Lol... wow... wow... seriously? He's hard as f*ck to take down not to mention the fact that his stand up is phenomenal. Did you not see that lighting fast right that put AA down? Imagine how much faster he is than Lesnar... if anything he might spend some time pinned against the cage, if he does manage to take him down Fedor is no regular man, he is a much better ground fighter than Mir and will submit him and avoid any of those clumsy lunch boxes on the ground but my money says he uses those vicious looping punches he has on every other person stupid enough to stand in front of him and puts that big goof to sleep! His strikes are amazing and deceptively powerful. Anyone unable to see the truth to this is obviously missing most of the aspects of MMA and to my embarrassment is the typical American that thinks bigger means better. Sorry my friends he's going down like the big oak he is, fast and hard. Can't wait to see this just so I can come back and re comment although I doubt I'll see so many Lesnar fans returning.  :Bbiwin:

----------


## quarry206

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bfXRswETb8
> 
> 
> this guy beat fedor, maybe he is the greatest in the world.


yes, fedor is 1-1 against Blagoi Ivanov...

he is still the 4 time world champion in Sambo, 7 time Russian Champion in Sambo..

So just because you find a video of him losing don't everybody pretend that is evidence that he is a fake... plus Sambo is not MMA.. and he would fight lesner in MMA.. were fedor has proven himself alot more than lesner so far..

i'd like to see them fight i think either of them could take it, and it would be one of the all time great fights..

----------


## illwillogical

My god that right hand Fedor gave Arlovski was fast, you have to see it in slow motion to really see it, he has some hand speed!

----------


## icepick27

> Lol... wow... wow... seriously? He's hard as f*ck to take down not to mention the fact that his stand up is phenomenal. Did you not see that lighting fast right that put AA down? Imagine how much faster he is than Lesnar... if anything he might spend some time pinned against the cage, if he does manage to take him down Fedor is no regular man, he is a much better ground fighter than Mir and will submit him and avoid any of those clumsy lunch boxes on the ground but my money says he uses those vicious looping punches he has on every other person stupid enough to stand in front of him and puts that big goof to sleep! His strikes are amazing and deceptively powerful. Anyone unable to see the truth to this is obviously missing most of the aspects of MMA and to my embarrassment is the typical American that thinks bigger means better. Sorry my friends he's going down like the big oak he is, fast and hard. Can't wait to see this just so I can come back and re comment although I doubt I'll see so many Lesnar fans returning.


fedor does NOT HAVE GOOD STAND UP ,he is a accurate brawler ,his stand up is not technical at all , he got picked apart by arloski , before he threw a haymaker with his hands down and his eyes closed ,he was straight up getting slapped around by arloski ,until aa decided to throw a flying kneee from across the ring and got caught ,fedor didnt impress me at all in that fight if anything it exsposed how flawed his stand up is .....

----------


## icepick27

http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles...of-fedor-18639

----------


## quarry206

38-1 with his one lost coming form a doctor stopage 12 seconds into the fight..
which he later came back and beat him in a later fight..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kX9nB...eature=related

38-1 ..... when you find another HW that has fought as many greats as him then we can talk about him not being somethin specail... hell if u can name a HW that is 38-1 and fights washed up people or nobodies.. i'll give u credit...

----------


## lostcause

who has fedor beat in the last 5 years? 
1-cro cop, 220 lbs and cant fight in a cage. 
2-wagner de martins?-390 lbs of nothing with an amazing record of 5-6 
3-mark coleman: a dinosaur who wiped the mat with him for the 1st round
4-mark hunt: boasting a record of 5-6
5-matt lindland: 185 lbs
6-hong man choi: freak show with a 2-2 record
7-tim silvia: cut by the ufc, 1-4 in his last 5 fights, that 1 coming against brandon vera. ntm the ray mercer tragady
8-AA:cut by the ufc, out punched fedor for 3 min until his glass jaw was exposed yet again.

i hate brock lesner but u guys r insane if u think that this guy at 230lbs would walk thru him.

----------


## quarry206

> who has fedor beat in the last 5 years? 
> 1-cro cop, 220 lbs and cant fight in a cage. 
> 2-wagner de martins?-390 lbs of nothing with an amazing record of 5-6 
> 3-mark coleman: a dinosaur who wiped the mat with him for the 1st round
> 4-mark hunt: boasting a record of 5-6
> 5-matt lindland: 185 lbs
> 6-hong man choi: freak show with a 2-2 record
> 7-tim silvia: cut by the ufc, 1-4 in his last 5 fights, that 1 coming against brandon vera. ntm the ray mercer tragady
> 8-AA:cut by the ufc, out punched fedor for 3 min until his glass jaw was exposed yet again.
> ...



and i agree that fedor's great fights were in his past.. but the point still stands that there are fighters that never ever fight any talent at all, and they don't make it to 38-1 and also have world championships in other fighting areas.

but i personally never said that fedor would run through lesner.. i don't think anybody has.. but lots of people said lesner would run through fedor, and that is something i feel would never happen, win lose or draw

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

> fedor does NOT HAVE GOOD STAND UP ,he is a accurate brawler ,his stand up is not technical at all , he got picked apart by arloski , before he threw a haymaker with his hands down and his eyes closed ,he was straight up getting slapped around by arloski ,until aa decided to throw a flying kneee from across the ring and got caught ,fedor didnt impress me at all in that fight if anything it exsposed how flawed his stand up is .....



LMAO. It's not supposed to be technical and it's not boxing IT IS BRAWLING and he never got phased. You obviously don't fight. The guy has amazing hand speed and yes, an unorthodox punching style, but didn't Chuck Liddel??? and everyone thought he was amazing. Anyways you miss the point and don't understand the sport but you'll learn and see.  :1laugh:

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

> who has fedor beat in the last 5 years? 
> 1-cro cop, 220 lbs and cant fight in a cage. 
> 2-wagner de martins?-390 lbs of nothing with an amazing record of 5-6 
> 3-mark coleman: a dinosaur who wiped the mat with him for the 1st round
> 4-mark hunt: boasting a record of 5-6
> 5-matt lindland: 185 lbs
> 6-hong man choi: freak show with a 2-2 record
> 7-tim silvia: cut by the ufc, 1-4 in his last 5 fights, that 1 coming against brandon vera. ntm the ray mercer tragady
> 8-AA:cut by the ufc, out punched fedor for 3 min until his glass jaw was exposed yet again.
> ...


Just because they gave him easy fights doesn't take anything from him. He didn't choose the fights he just fights. The man is a living Legend and it takes some serious ignorance to overlook it. WAIT FOR THE FIGHT THEN PLEASE, PLEASE COME BACK SO I CAN RUB IT IN YOUR FACE.  :Asskiss:

----------


## J-Dogg

> i never said brock is the greatest and i never ride the hype iam just saying the truth ,i dont live off of what a guy did 6 years ago i live in the present , and in the present brock is a bad match up for him and will restrict all his movement ,technique goes out the window when u cant move .. he just proved that .. and carwin is also a bad match up for him , and machida is just flat out better , in my opinion wait and see . after machida has like 2 straight years of wins behind him 
> stop living off of what fedor did in pride it was 6 or 7 years ago ...


I agree,

Fedor has not fought the last 2 guys, that where his top contenders.

Randy, and now Brock.

He fought Timmy and Aroloski.

Arloski beat....Ben Rothwell and that short fat guy, and all the sudden his rankings shot way the eff up. After going through a slump.

The biggest thing Fedor has going for him is he could make LHW, but he's smart for staying in the HW class, cause it's pound for pound, the weakest class in MMA.

----------


## roid_rage

Is as simple as this..

Tim Sylvia (biggest Randy win) was top 10.
AA ranked IN ALL rankings top 3 (at the time)
Barnett ranked in ALL rankings 2.

What el can you ask?

Can brock beat Fedor. Sure, he is a freak of nature, but saying he has beating better competition just makes you look stupid.

HH 7 years past his PRIME... Fedor put the worst beating on him WHEN HE WAS AT HIS PRIME (was for the 1# contender of the PRIDE title)
Couture, one year lay off 44 years old giving up 60 pounds,who's biggest win at HW was Sylvia, who took him 5 freaking rounds??
Mir. Good win.

But comparing who they have fought is ridiculous.

By the way, Icepick, I think Freddy Roach would know a little bet more than you an the rest of us about boxing, he trained AS and said pretty much, his boxing SUCKS, though he trained AA and wanted to make him box. So "dominated" for 3 minutes (wich it didnt happen, if you arent blind, you can see the 10000000 gifts there are post were it cleary shows AA did not even land one clear shot) by a guy with probably the best hands in the sport inst that bad. Not to mention he Kod the guy out.

----------


## roid_rage

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=343586&page=2

read the post, ppl being saying about fedor the same thing over and over and over, and the guy always proves them wrong...

----------


## southmadejd

Let me ask you this IcePick??? If Fedor beats Barnett will that at least shut you up a little bit? You say you like Fedor and yet every thread you make and every post you make is just berating him. Just stfu for a little bit.

----------


## Brown Ninja

^^^Great point. If Fedor wins you have to eat a fat shit sandwich and if Barnett wins we will do the same. Not as if there is a lot of shame losing to Barnett but your hate of Fedor seems a little off base

----------


## Hunter

> ^^^Great point. If Fedor wins you have to eat a fat shit sandwich and if Barnett wins we will do the same. Not as if there is a lot of shame losing to Barnett but your hate of Fedor seems a little off base


Fedor teabagged him that is why he hates him so much. Also he(icepick) has said barnett isnt shit. I personally see barnett winning his fedor fight then hopefully going in and beating the hell out of brock. A in shape barnett is very very hard to beat.

----------


## WARMachine

Just heard.

Barnett is out for the fight. CSAC will not grant him a license. Vitor says he will step in and fight Fedor. I think they should be calling Fabrico Werdum personally, also, its rumored that Bobby Lashley could step in. But Vitor has already agreed in principle.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

I really hope that's not true ... I'm so interested in seeing Vitor and Jorge go at it.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Having Belfort fight Fedor is a joke

----------


## icepick27

didnt verdoom just come in the ufc looking like a guy sitting at the end of a bar stool and get knocked the **** out ???

----------


## WARMachine

Man all you do is talk shit about guys who arent in the UFC huh? Im willing to bet youve never seen him fight...

----------


## quarry206

icepick is the secret SN of dana white

----------


## icepick27

Haha , really ? I seen win win the grand pri ,I seen him beat nappa , twice , ...see the problem with u is your stuck on what guys did 5 years ago I live in the present .and in the present he just got in the ring out of shape over weight and got kod ...and I do favor ufc fighters iam not going to lie .. But for good reason they are the best ..

----------


## icepick27

O and verdoom always had a problem with training ,he is one of those guys who is probaly one of the best in the world when he trains right ,but his heart aint always in it

----------


## southmadejd

Dude your best argument for the UFC Heavyweights is saying Lesnar and Carwin are the best in the world. Your point is completely mute the second you say Carwin is one of the Top 5 best heavys out there. He still needs to come a long way IMHO.

And plus you are just f-cking annoying the way you constantly talk sh-t about Fedor for no reason. Saying Lesnar will smash him isn't going to get him in the UFC. Do you think Fedor is reading this thread right now and thinking "Man I have to prove Icepick27 wrong right after I get done f-cking his mom in the ass". No he is going to do what is best for him. Which is to keep making money to support himself and his family.

----------


## icepick27

That last thread was just so dooshy what a pillow biter.. Listen terd boy the only reason I talk shit on feodor is that I hate when people say he's the best when he hasn't done shit in 5 years .just sit down before u type anything and tell me who has he fought in 5 years .... and then I can laugh a little bit ... 
If fedor goes to the ufc and kicks ass I will be the first person to say iam a asshole iam wrong , but if he don't he can not be at the top no more based off of what he done 5 years ago ,

----------


## quarry206

> That last thread was just so dooshy what a pillow biter.. Listen terd boy the only reason I talk shit on feodor is that I hate when people say he's the best when he hasn't done shit in 5 years .just sit down before u type anything and tell me who has he fought in 5 years .... and then I can laugh a little bit ... 
> If fedor goes to the ufc and kicks ass I will be the first person to say iam a asshole iam wrong , but if he don't he can not be at the top no more based off of what he done 5 years ago ,


ok , Icepick, I will give you that. quality has gone down (alittle).. but no actual educated people in the sport have said that fedor would destory lesner, actually we all agre it would be a good fight.. we only totally dis agree with anybody saying lesner is a sure thing.

and though people say the quality of fedors fights have gone down, it is still above 90% of other HWs... and even lesner himself said he thinks he is a few fights away from stepping in with fedor.. but looks forward to that fight when it comes.

by the way, i'm not quoting lesner, but that is in a round about way what he did say on the jim rome radio show two days ago

----------


## southmadejd

> That last thread was just so dooshy what a pillow biter.. Listen terd boy the only reason I talk shit on feodor is that I hate when people say he's the best when he hasn't done shit in 5 years .just sit down before u type anything and tell me who has he fought in 5 years .... and then I can laugh a little bit ... 
> If fedor goes to the ufc and kicks ass I will be the first person to say iam a asshole iam wrong , but if he don't he can not be at the top no more based off of what he done 5 years ago ,


Really man, "terd boy", "pillow biter"???? What are you 13? I agree that he has not fought top tier fighters as of late but he isn't dodging anybody. I wish the contract negotiations were made public between everybody so we would no which side is being more unreasonable. But you talk shit about a champion who is very humble and gracious. Like I said before, we all want to see him come to the UFC and fight the best.....but you have to admit that shit has definitely gone down hill now that Affliction has scrapped the whole Trilogy card and now they will probably sting Fedor around for another year before they find him one last fight and he can get out of his contract. Barnett testing positive f-cked alot of things up. 

But really man, stop with the name calling and I promise I will stop talking about how Fedor f-cks your whore of a mother in the ass every night.

----------


## icepick27

qaurry , good post ,i understand what yous are saying ,..i do bash fedor a little bitt , and i shouldnt cause he is great , .. but i just go nutz when people say he is p4p the best .. cause he is not ,you cant be with the nactivity he has there are guys out there are fighting the best every month (gsp, anderson silva ) .. at heavyweight he probaly is the best ,but it is dabatable with all this new talent comming up and guys 3x bigger then him. all as iam saying is u cant still be p4p the best not fighting no one in 5 years ,he is a great hall of fame fighter ,but he gets older and slower just like every one else ,hes not superman ,like every one make him out to be ... thats my point

o and for the sake of this thread please stop with the fedor ****ing my mom joke its so corny dude ... go watch yoo mamma again and come up with some new shiit ..

----------


## icepick27

:Bbiwin:

----------


## southmadejd

Bro, I never said he is P4P the best but he is definitely in the discussion. 
And I think most of us understand Fedor gets older and slower, but really it seems like early 30s is the prime of most fighters careers at least in MMA. And that is what he is in, and also that is what Brock is in. I personally would love to see that fight. I really have no idea what will happen, but you make it seem like it is written in stone that you would pick Brock to destroy Fedor like he did Mir. Which basically means you are saying Mir and Fedor are the same caliber fighter which is a f-cking joke. Would Fedor be in trouble if Brock got on top of him.....yeah....is it a possibility that Brock could take down Fedor....hell yeah. But I think Fedor can defend himself much better than that pathetic showing Mir did at UFC 100.

----------


## icepick27

> Bro, I never said he is P4P the best but he is definitely in the discussion. 
> And I think most of us understand Fedor gets older and slower, but really it seems like early 30s is the prime of most fighters careers at least in MMA. And that is what he is in, and also that is what Brock is in. I personally would love to see that fight. I really have no idea what will happen, but you make it seem like it is written in stone that you would pick Brock to destroy Fedor like he did Mir. Which basically means you are saying Mir and Fedor are the same caliber fighter which is a f-cking joke. Would Fedor be in trouble if Brock got on top of him.....yeah....is it a possibility that Brock could take down Fedor....hell yeah. But I think Fedor can defend himself much better than that pathetic showing Mir did at UFC 100.


 i agree with you good point ,and do think fedor can beat brock i just think that it is unlikely giving he always had a little troube when he got took down by bigger fighters and strong wreslters ,and they are brocks strengths. ho min chi held him down and bust fedor up pretty bad on the ground , and brock is 100x better and stronger then him ..

----------


## southmadejd

> i agree with you good point ,and do think fedor can beat brock i just think that it is unlikely giving he always had a little troube when he got took down by bigger fighters and strong wreslters ,and they are brocks strengths. ho min chi held him down and bust fedor up pretty bad on the ground , and brock is 100x better and stronger then him ..


Yes, I believe Brock is 100x better than Hong Man Choi....at least I think that is who you were talking about. But there is no way Fedor would fight Lesnar the same way he fought Choi. If you remember, Fedor was running up to Choi and just trying to get him on the ground any way possible because he knew he would be able to submit him. No way he fights Lesnar that way. 

What scares me is the cage, never seen Fedor fight in a cage, not sure if he ever has but I think that greatly benefits Lesnar and Couture. 

So Icepick, if Lesnar and Fedor fight, who would you root for?

----------


## Hunter

> Yes, I believe Brock is 100x better than Hong Man Choi....at least I think that is who you were talking about. But there is no way Fedor would fight Lesnar the same way he fought Choi. If you remember, Fedor was running up to Choi and just trying to get him on the ground any way possible because he knew he would be able to submit him. No way he fights Lesnar that way. 
> 
> What scares me is the cage, never seen Fedor fight in a cage, not sure if he ever has but I think that greatly benefits Lesnar and Couture. 
> 
> So Icepick, if Lesnar and Fedor fight, who would you root for?


Think of the fedor being able to use elbows, that could get very ugly for anyone under him.

----------


## PistolPete33

This fight can happen for sure. My money is on Fedor as I don't like Lesnar because of his antics in his last fight.

----------


## southmadejd

> Think of the fedor being able to use elbows, that could get very ugly for anyone under him.


Dude, that is very true....I didn't even think about that. I still think it will be very hard, even for someone of Fedor's caliber to hold down someone as big as Brock for very long.

----------


## quarry206

> Dude, that is very true....I didn't even think about that. I still think it will be very hard, even for someone of Fedor's caliber to hold down someone as big as Brock for very long.


though i do agree with you, that the size and power of lesner is hard to man handle or totally control.. but if you watch when he fought Randy C, lesner was stopped more than once on his take downs and was not completely controling while on the ground..

now it is true lesner gets better and better as he goes (in theory)... but fedor is a seasoned fighter, and a very good one at that. . . So in my mind this is a fight that would make or break either one of them of their god like status....

----------


## Hunter

> Dude, that is very true....I didn't even think about that. I still think it will be very hard, even for someone of Fedor's caliber to hold down someone as big as Brock for very long.


Fedor really doesnt have to hold anyone down long to inflict massive damage. He changed the way people look at GnP and he did it without elbows. Its a double sides sword with him in a cage against brock. He sweeps brock and brock is against the cage its going to get ugly quick. Brock gets him up against the cage he is trapped. 

Now in the mir fight, he let brock smash him in the face and smiled. He really didnt try to defend himself at all or get back to guard nothing. He smiled and got punched in the face. Before icepick runs in here and starts yapping, Mir could have down so much more in the first round and didnt. 2nd run Brock had him pinned up on the cage and Mir was in trouble becouse of Brocks doing not his own. First he did that retarded jumping knee well that close to a cage with a wrestler as sound as Brock is another mistake. Brock beat Mir fair and square but Mir did nothing to help his own case.

Fedor has amazing hand speed and hit very very hard and its not real orthodox which is going to present problems for Brock. Brocks has one weapon a straight right. Fedor also has decent kicks. Brock wouldnt strike with Fedor.

Brock is an amazing wrestler but Randy managed to fend off some of his takedowns well pressed up on the cage even. Showing brocks wrestling is not unstopable. We saw his ground and pound against herring and no one should have been overly impressed Fedor stopped herring when herring was in his prime. I am not going to get into the mir fight since I covered it(my opinion of it) already. Will brock be able to take fedor down? yes. Anytime he wants? No. In those failed attempts thats when fedor can make him pay.

Submissions arent even close Fedor by a landslide. The real question is can his guard work keep him from taking damage well looking to sweep, sub or get a stand up called? I think yes. I dont see him sweeping him but I do see him avoiding damage and looking for a sub or just keeping him from inflicting damage till a stand up is called. On top fedor doesnt have to pass brocks guard to inflict massive damage well I see brock having to pass fedors guard to do damage. On the cage tho brock would have a much higher success with his GnP

We have seen fedor adapt and win fights well in the heat of a scrap. We have see him go the distance. Seen him take abuse and win. You cant say the same for brock.

----------


## roid_rage

> didnt verdoom just come in the ufc looking like a guy sitting at the end of a bar stool and get knocked the **** out ???



who the **** is verdoom?????

I love when noobs try to make them self look like they are old time MMA fans lol... Fedor not doing sh** in the past 5 years? He fought CC at 2005, that's 4 years, He fought Mark Hunt then, who was thought AT THE TIME, someone who could really beat him, He fought Tim who at the time was ranked top 10, he fought AA who AT THE TIME was top 3 (IN EVERY SINGLE RANKING), is not Fedor's fault that the HWd is pretty weak, nor his fault that AA got KTFO by Rogers. When you are talking about the competition Fedor has fougth, gotta place your self in the time and moment, and you OBVIUSLY werent around (probably were enjoing WWE) there's nothing wrong with being new to the sport, but bashing the best HW in the history is ridiculous, specially based on sh** you have no idea of. 

By the way, it's absolutely impossible to be a hardocore long time fan and call Werdum Verdoom, or Hong man choi Hi min chi lol...

----------


## southmadejd

> Fedor really doesnt have to hold anyone down long to inflict massive damage. He changed the way people look at GnP and he did it without elbows. Its a double sides sword with him in a cage against brock. He sweeps brock and brock is against the cage its going to get ugly quick. Brock gets him up against the cage he is trapped. 
> 
> Now in the mir fight, he let brock smash him in the face and smiled. He really didnt try to defend himself at all or get back to guard nothing. He smiled and got punched in the face. Before icepick runs in here and starts yapping, Mir could have down so much more in the first round and didnt. 2nd run Brock had him pinned up on the cage and Mir was in trouble becouse of Brocks doing not his own. First he did that retarded jumping knee well that close to a cage with a wrestler as sound as Brock is another mistake. Brock beat Mir fair and square but Mir did nothing to help his own case.
> 
> Fedor has amazing hand speed and hit very very hard and its not real orthodox which is going to present problems for Brock. Brocks has one weapon a straight right. Fedor also has decent kicks. Brock wouldnt strike with Fedor.
> 
> Brock is an amazing wrestler but Randy managed to fend off some of his takedowns well pressed up on the cage even. Showing brocks wrestling is not unstopable. We saw his ground and pound against herring and no one should have been overly impressed Fedor stopped herring when herring was in his prime. I am not going to get into the mir fight since I covered it(my opinion of it) already. Will brock be able to take fedor down? yes. Anytime he wants? No. In those failed attempts thats when fedor can make him pay.
> 
> Submissions arent even close Fedor by a landslide. The real question is can his guard work keep him from taking damage well looking to sweep, sub or get a stand up called? I think yes. I dont see him sweeping him but I do see him avoiding damage and looking for a sub or just keeping him from inflicting damage till a stand up is called. On top fedor doesnt have to pass brocks guard to inflict massive damage well I see brock having to pass fedors guard to do damage. On the cage tho brock would have a much higher success with his GnP
> ...


Well put bro. You seem very well informed. Do you train? When it all boils down to it, I just want to see them fight, and then I want to see Fedor knock Brock the f-ck out.

----------


## southmadejd

> who the **** is verdoom?????
> 
> I love when noobs try to make them self look like they are old time MMA fans lol... Fedor not doing sh** in the past 5 years? He fought CC at 2005, that's 4 years, He fought Mark Hunt then, who was thought AT THE TIME, someone who could really beat him, He fought Tim who at the time was ranked top 10, he fought AA who AT THE TIME was top 3 (IN EVERY SINGLE RANKING), is not Fedor's fault that the HWd is pretty weak, nor his fault that AA got KTFO by Rogers. When you are talking about the competition Fedor has fougth, gotta place your self in the time and moment, and you OBVIUSLY werent around (probably were enjoing WWE) there's nothing wrong with being new to the sport, but bashing the best HW in the history is ridiculous, specially based on sh** you have no idea of. 
> 
> *By the way, it's absolutely impossible to be a hardocore long time fan to call Werdum Verdoom, or Hong man choi Hi min chi lol..*.


Lol. Yeah I wasn't even sure if he was talking about Hong Man Choi when I saw that. I actually started racking my brain and wondered if Fedor ever fought somebody called Hi min Chi that I didn't know about.

----------


## Hunter

> Well put bro. You seem very well informed. Do you train? When it all boils down to it, I just want to see them fight, and then I want to see Fedor knock Brock the f-ck out.


I wrestled for a D1 college. Train at a small bjj academy but nothing special. I boxed off and on throughout my youth like 5-18. I have fought as an amatuer but it was more toughman then anything no real fighters. I have ties with the minneapolis martial arts academy becouse guys I wrestled with or knew through wrestling train there. At the end of the day I am just a very big fan of mma.

----------


## icepick27

iam not even going to answer ROID RAGE , HE IS WAY TO SMART FOR ME AND KNOWS WAY TOO MUCH ABOUT THE SPORT that he he fogot that he fought matt liland ,and mark colman ,(did i spell it right?) two more studs that fedor has fought he fought 3 washed up fighters a middle weight and a freak show ...o and the great mark hunt by the way were is he now ? washing cars some were ?..Southmade you make good points and i only bash fedor becuase of the p4p thing ...he is the best heavyweight cause of what he did in his career,not in the past 5 years ...i would root for lesnar ,i hate what he did after the mir fight and he needs to know this aint the wwe ..but i just thinkl he is amazing because of how big he is and how well he moves he is a monster,and beacuse he would probaly be the underdog ..and if fedor was to win i would have to tell every one that i was wrong and that iam a jerkoff

----------


## icepick27

iam done bashing fedor he is great i said this before i just think that if to be p4p you got to do more then he did lately ... and that there is a very good chance that if he does go to the ufc he could lose he is not suoerman ..and if he goes there and wins then i will eat my words

----------


## Hunter

> iam not even going to answer ROID RAGE , HE IS WAY TO SMART FOR ME AND KNOWS WAY TOO MUCH ABOUT THE SPORT that he he fogot that he fought* matt liland* ,and mark colman ,(did i spell it right?) two more studs that fedor has fought he fought 3 washed up fighters a middle weight and a freak show ...o and the great *mark hunt* by the way were is he now ? washing cars some were ?..Southmade you make good points and i only bash fedor becuase of the p4p thing ...he is the best heavyweight cause of what he did in his career,not in the past 5 years ...i would root for lesnar ,i hate what he did after the mir fight and he needs to know this aint the wwe ..but i just thinkl he is amazing because of how big he is and how well he moves he is a monster,and beacuse he would probaly be the underdog ..and if fedor was to win i would have to tell every one that i was wrong and that iam a jerkoff


Yeah matt bumped up to fight it and not his best win but matt is one of the best mw of all time and tough against anyone. He fought rampage to a split dec in a fight, I believe he won. He has a incredible list of opponents he has beaten.

Mark Hunt was right around top 10 when Fedor beat him. Mark is a K1 champion and in mma beat silva and CroCop when he was a force to be reckoned with.

Really the only part you get right is that your a jerkoff.

----------


## icepick27

I can't believe iam fighting about mark hunt ? ..

----------


## lostcause

fedor would def have to change his stratagy of not training for a particular opponent if he fights lesner. randy had success only because of his great game planning vs lesner. just my opinion, that will be fedor's achillies hill if he comes to the ufc and has to fight more than once a year.

----------


## roid_rage

> Yeah matt bumped up to fight it and not his best win but matt is one of the best mw of all time and tough against anyone. He fought rampage to a split dec in a fight, I believe he won. He has a incredible list of opponents he has beaten.
> 
> Mark Hunt was right around top 10 when Fedor beat him. Mark is a K1 champion and in mma beat silva and CroCop when he was a force to be reckoned with.
> 
> Really the only part you get right is that your a jerkoff.


see man, that's the problem I have with noobs trying to look "I know everything" and totally disrespecting fighters... Mark Hunt where is he now he asks...how is that Fedor's fault? should the promoters back in the time had to look into a magic ball that can tell the future and say, hell, let's not make Fedor vs Hunt since Hunt will suck in the future? Hunt had beaten Silva and CC, and that was pretty f** big back there. You bashig fedor for fighting lindland, well, how about you bash AS for cutting 35 pounds to fight MWs, and not only MWs, Cote, Irvin and Thales Leites, GTFO... And again, There is a reason why rankins are made, and Tim and AA were both top ten, being AA top 3. If he had beaten Rogers, he would've still being consider top 3. But of course, I think Carwin and Lesnar did much more than fedor hu? Carwin who had beaten 10 mega cans and one B level fighters, and all the sudden is top %? or lesnar who got the title shot by beating to a decision a 7 years past his prime HH?? then went to beat 44 years old one year lay off couture? Mir is his only real big win. Like I said, does that mean Lesnar wont be able to beat him, nop, Lensar can very well beat him, I dont think Fedor has ever fought a guy like him, but descreting Fedor's competition is plain and stupidly ridiculous.

PS: I have no problem with misspelling the fighters names, just shows that you are pretty new to the sport, but youre trying to look hardcore. Like I said, there is nothing wrong with being new to the sport, just dont talk about things you dont know.

----------


## icepick27

if fedor did have a magic ball he wouldnt have fought bums for this long ,yea AA and Tim siylvia were ranked but they ****ing blew at the time AA JUST BEAT BEN rothwell and roy nelson how ****ed did he even get ranked ?? and tim siylvia just lost 2 out of his last 3 fights and alomost lost to vera ?? now are you still going to say they are good ?the rankings dont mean ****ing shit lesnar is #2 in the world ,and carwin is definlitly top 10 ,and i cant belive you are bashing silva ...,was that harcore enough ? i dont want to look new any more

----------


## icepick27

ROID RAGE ..."Lensar can very well beat him, I dont think Fedor has ever fought a guy like him, but descreting Fedor's competition is plain and stupidly ridiculous".

THIS IS WHAT I WAS SAYING THE WHOLE TIME ,AND I WASNT DESCRETING FEDOR COMPITION JUST WHAT HE HAS DONE IN THE PAST 4 OR 5 YEARS

----------


## Hunter

> if fedor did have a magic ball he wouldnt have fought bums for this long ,yea AA and Tim siylvia were ranked but they ****ing blew at the time AA JUST BEAT BEN rothwell and roy nelson how ****ed did he even get ranked ?? and tim siylvia just lost 2 out of his last 3 fights and* alomost lost to vera* ?? now are you still going to say they are good ?the rankings dont mean ****ing shit lesnar is #2 in the world ,and *carwin is definlitly top 10* ,and i cant belive you are bashing silva ...,was that harcore enough ? i dont want to look new any more


He didnt almost lose to vera. How is carwin top 10? he beat one hot and cold fighter thats it. Otherwise nobodies. Ben rothwell has a more solid list of victims then carwin besides one win against Gonzaga in which he was winning before he got knocked out.

----------


## icepick27

gonzoga was on a 2 or 3 fight win streak , and going for another title shot,and carwin kod him and he is 12 -0,and he is a monster almost as big or the same size as lesnar ,with a good wrestleing backround ,

----------


## roid_rage

> if fedor did have a magic ball he wouldnt have fought bums for this long ,yea AA and Tim siylvia were ranked but they ****ing blew at the time AA JUST BEAT BEN rothwell and roy nelson how ****ed did he even get ranked ?? and tim siylvia just lost 2 out of his last 3 fights and alomost lost to vera ?? now are you still going to say they are good ?the rankings dont mean ****ing shit lesnar is #2 in the world ,and carwin is definlitly top 10 ,and i cant belive you are bashing silva ...,was that harcore enough ? i dont want to look new any more


AA was on a 5 winning streak, and GG was on a 2 VS maccully and herndricks, sh** I guess he was a contender LOL... 

Sylvia prior to that had defeated AA twice, Monson, Vera, only lost to couture and Nog... 

And to bad rankings are based on results, not based on Size... Your whole Carwin top ten is that he is almost as big as lesnar??? Carwin defenetaly has potential, but he is 11 (mega super hyper cans) and GG (who is a b level fighter at most, though hype to the sky) Big ben and Big country so far have muuuuuch impressive record than him to be for real. 

And still saying that what he has done and the past 4-5 years is crap, well, then you still wrong, name ONE SINGLE HW that has done more than him in the past 4-5 years... ONE!

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

Everytime I read this thread I'm pissed off. I'm not going to continue to try and beat the obvious into you meat heads. Fedor is the world's greatest fighter and he's not going to loose anytime soon. If you can't see this go watch some of his past fight, he can't be stopped, he never has been, and I don't see him ever being stopped (until the ****ers using a walker and then I'd still run away). For all of you idiots betting against him if you have any money to put where you're mouth is feel free to put up a wager on any fight against Fedor and I'll take it. We'll do it publicly just to keep it honest.  :Wink:  silly f*ckers.

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

> gonzoga was on a 2 or 3 fight win streak , and going for another title shot,and carwin kod him and he is 12 -0,and he is a monster almost as big or the same size as lesnar ,with a good wrestleing backround ,


Being a memeber for less than 6 months don't you have other things you should be wasting your time "studying".. lol.. probably not, none of that will sink in either.  :Nutkick:

----------


## PC650

give brock the credit where its due, i mean ya he is from the wwf, but that doesnt mean wrestlers from the wwf cant fight. brock knows what hes doin, theyre are plenty of other ufc fighters who talk sh*t all day long and no one says they are ruining the ufc. the guy just likes too talk smack, what ever i talk sh*t before i smack someones head in the ground. brocks the man, fedor is incredible though 50-50 i guess

----------


## icepick27

^^ agree

----------


## icepick27

listen ... iam so tired of fighting with fedor fans ... my opion is a few years ago he was 
p4p the best, now i just think due to him fighting bums he definlitly aint .at heavyweight he does belong at the top #1 but i think he can be beat .. and i think lesnar can do it ,i also think machida can beat him to .... i know iam going way off the subject with this ,i just think he is awsome and he is a bad match up for him..people got to stop living in the past and give these new breed of fighters respect also ...and carwin is definlitly 1op 10 ,common......

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

> listen ... iam so tired of fighting with fedor fans ... my opion is a few years ago he was 
> p4p the best, now i just think due to him fighting bums he definlitly aint .at heavyweight he does belong at the top #1 but i think he can be beat .. and i think lesnar can do it ,i also think machida can beat him to .... i know iam going way off the subject with this ,i just think he is awsome and he is a bad match up for him..people got to stop living in the past and give these new breed of fighters respect also ...and carwin is definlitly 1op 10 ,common......


I like Machida, quite a bit, but that doesn't change the fact that he'd be a rag doll in front of Fedor. You must not have ever fought or even wrestled to not realize what that kind of weight difference that makes in the cage. It's huge and short of a miracle it would just be a slaughter. Stop watching so much TV and reading so many MMA mags... those are just to make money and stir people up.. don't be the victim.  :7up:

----------


## lostcause

> I like Machida, quite a bit, but that doesn't change the fact that he'd be a rag doll in front of Fedor. You must not have ever fought or even wrestled to not realize what that kind of weight difference that makes in the cage. It's huge and short of a miracle it would just be a slaughter. Stop watching so much TV and reading so many MMA mags... those are just to make money and stir people up.. don't be the victim.


why would weight difference matter in machida vs fedor, but not in brock vs fedor? 20lbs vs 50lbs difference.

icepick is right about there being a new breed of heavyweights on the horizon. im talking 280lbs men who are quick and strong vs the old breed of 230lbs men who dont like to cut weight to make lhw. in 3 or 4 yrs you will not b able to compete at hw if you are under 250. IMO

----------


## roid_rage

> why would weight difference matter in machida vs fedor, but not in brock vs fedor? 20lbs vs 50lbs difference.
> 
> icepick is right about there being a new breed of heavyweights on the horizon. im talking 280lbs men who are quick and strong vs the old breed of 230lbs men who dont like to cut weight to make lhw. in 3 or 4 yrs you will not b able to compete at hw if you are under 250. IMO


there has been 265, 280, 300 pounds fighters since the beggining of the MMA... In Fact, most of the HW were above 240-250, just a few, like fedor and CC were good enough to make those giants fall. But in some point I agree... in the future, I think more athletic guys will join the sport, but athletic doesnt mean they can fight. Other way, boxing would've been full of olimpians runners, those are as athletic as they come, guess what, they can run, but they cant fight.

----------


## lostcause

> there has been 265, 280, 300 pounds fighters since the beggining of the MMA... In Fact, most of the HW were above 240-250, just a few, like fedor and CC were good enough to make those giants fall. But in some point I agree... in the future, I think more athletic guys will join the sport, but athletic doesnt mean they can fight. Other way, boxing would've been full of olimpians runners, those are as athletic as they come, guess what, they can run, but they cant fight.


i bet if you take those athletes and train them in mma for 5 years you will have one heck of a figter. and no you really havent had that many large heavyweights in mma, unless you count some of the freak shows in japan, so idk what you have been watching. i can only think of 2 ufc champs over 250 lbs, tim and brock and none from pride. with the popularity of mma growing and also the purses, you will start to see many more super athletes coming over from football and basketball.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Hung Man Choi never had the belt?

----------


## Brown Ninja

but he beat Cansenco....

----------


## lostcause

> but he beat Cansenco....


idk if athletic would apply to hong. im ready for him to fight shaq tho.

----------


## roid_rage

> i bet if you take those athletes and train them in mma for 5 years you will have one heck of a figter. and no you really havent had that many large heavyweights in mma, unless you count some of the freak shows in japan, so idk what you have been watching. i can only think of 2 ufc champs over 250 lbs, tim and brock and none from pride. with the popularity of mma growing and also the purses, you will start to see many more super athletes coming over from football and basketball.


Where would those guys make more money, boxing or running? there are ppl who was born to fight, and there are those that werent. Over 250? Kerr, Mir, , Ricco, Shilt, Barnett, HH, Tim just some... is not true that most of the HWs were small, only Fedor, CC and Couture were small and accomplished HWs.

----------


## icepick27

> why would weight difference matter in machida vs fedor, but not in brock vs fedor? 20lbs vs 50lbs difference.
> 
> icepick is right about there being a new breed of heavyweights on the horizon. im talking 280lbs men who are quick and strong vs the old breed of 230lbs men who dont like to cut weight to make lhw. in 3 or 4 yrs you will not b able to compete at hw if you are under 250. IMO


THANKS ... I know aint it funny how they do that , and machida aint that much smaller if smaller at all he is just in shape a fedor is a slob ,but fedor is superman he is so strong iam shure he can just melt lesnar ,and all the other heavyweights with lazer beeems from his eyes .. get off his dick,time has past the sport has changed , and lesnar and sylvia were the only really big heavyweight champs ...and u act like fedor is so much bigger and stronger then machida i bet u if he trimmed down to light heavyweight ,he would be a average size LHW

----------


## lostcause

> Where would those guys make more money, boxing or running? there are ppl who was born to fight, and there are those that werent. Over 250? Kerr, Mir, , Ricco, Shilt, Barnett, HH, Tim just some... is not true that most of the HWs were small, only Fedor, CC and Couture were small and accomplished HWs.


wrong. at the times when they were champs they were around 240, look it up on wikkipedia. they r 250 now, but they arent champs anymore.

----------


## Hunter

> THANKS ... I know aint it funny how they do that , and *machida aint that much smaller if smaller at all he is just in shape a fedor is a slob* ,but fedor is superman he is so strong iam shure he can just melt lesnar ,and all the other heavyweights with lazer beeems from his eyes .. get off his dick,time has past the sport has changed , and lesnar and sylvia were the only really big heavyweight champs ...and u act like fedor is so much bigger and stronger then machida i bet u if he trimmed down to light heavyweight ,he would be a average size LHW


Your so f*cking ignorant to say fedor is a slob? Have you ever seen the man gas? No, cause he hasnt.Brock has not been in deep water and beat up a aging couture, a over the hill heath herring and a paper tiger in Mir. Its true I thought Mir would win but stop acting like thats the end all be all of wins.

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

> THANKS ... I know aint it funny how they do that , and machida aint that much smaller if smaller at all he is just in shape a fedor is a slob ,but fedor is superman he is so strong iam shure he can just melt lesnar ,and all the other heavyweights with lazer beeems from his eyes .. get off his dick,time has past the sport has changed , and lesnar and sylvia were the only really big heavyweight champs ...and u act like fedor is so much bigger and stronger then machida i bet u if he trimmed down to light heavyweight ,he would be a average size LHW


This guy is a complete idiot. Is there any way we can ban him on that alone? I'd trade all my years of loyalty for this one favor. Please?  :Aabanhimlikeabitch:

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

> Your so f*cking ignorant to say fedor is a slob? Have you ever seen the man gas? No, cause he hasnt.Brock has not been in deep water and beat up a aging couture, a over the hill heath herring and a paper tiger in Mir. Its true I thought Mir would win but stop acting like thats the end all be all of wins.


You're a smart guy I agree with you but to be honest I never though Mir had a chance, I felt like that ankle lock was his lucky salvation and they probably took that big dumb oaf back in the gym and showed him a few million times how to avoid it this time around. Besides a guy his size can afford to let his ankle break and then just hold onto the f*cker and not let him get up and beat him down before the round ends. That's what I'd see Fedor doing assuming anyone is capable of catching him in any submission, WHICH THEY HAVEN'T.

----------


## southmadejd

Fedor is a slob?!?!?!?!?! Are you f-cking joking?? Please don't make me go back to the Fedor f-cking your whore of a mom jokes or about him teabagging you.

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

> Fedor is a slob?!?!?!?!?! Are you f-cking joking?? Please don't make me go back to the Fedor f-cking your whore of a mom jokes or about him teabagging you.


Lol. He's loosing friends and fast and the best part is he'll see why when Fedor leaves little emotional Brock crying in the middle of the Octagon... and the best part is he'll just give a friendly smile to the crowd and try to help him up. Gotta love the guy. How could you ever bet against him?

----------


## southmadejd

I know bro, it is hard to understand why so many people hate the man that is probably one of the most likeable guys in MMA. 

I think Lesnar has something really good going for him and you will never hear me call him a slob and he is basically brand new in his career. And then this dumb ass (Icepick) is going to call a man that is 30-1 and an ambassador of the sport a slob. What a douchebag.

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

> I know bro, it is hard to understand why so many people hate the man that is probably one of the most likeable guys in MMA. 
> 
> I think Lesnar has something really good going for him and you will never hear me call him a slob and he is basically brand new in his career. And then this dumb ass (Icepick) is going to call a man that is 30-1 and an ambassador of the sport a slob. What a douchebag.


Thank you. I just wish we could fast forward to the fight.

----------


## goose

> This guy is a complete idiot. Is there any way we can ban him on that alone? I'd trade all my years of loyalty for this one favor. Please?


A slob,LOL.....

What a joke.Only an american could think like that.I cant even believe people think brock could win. Anything is possible in MMA, fedor has faced the best of the best.

----------


## quarry206

> A slob,LOL.....
> 
> What a joke.Only an american could think like that.I cant even believe people think brock could win. Anything is possible in MMA, fedor has faced the best of the best.


well i will say brock could win, and i'm a big Fedor fan.. I don't think he will win, but in some ways MMA is like rock-paper-scissors.... and though fedor for the most part is the one major break in that rule. the fact still remains most of the time we call a fighter great if he is 30-7.. because losing is part of the struggle of greatness..

with that being said, i do not believe brock is the person that can or will Fedor, but i am not ruling it out as something not worth watching.

----------


## goose

> well i will say brock could win, and i'm a big Fedor fan.. I don't think he will win, but in some ways MMA is like rock-paper-scissors.... and though fedor for the most part is the one major break in that rule. the fact still remains most of the time we call a fighter great if he is 30-7.. because losing is part of the struggle of greatness..
> 
> with that being said, i do not believe brock is the person that can or will Fedor, but i am not ruling it out as something not worth watching.


thats a solid post :Wink/Grin: 

To the guy that thinks fedor is a slob watch this.

http://www.mmatko.com/fedor-emeliane...t-documentary/

Sorry its been removed...........

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

> thats a solid post
> 
> To the guy that thinks fedor is a slob watch this.
> 
> http://www.mmatko.com/fedor-emeliane...t-documentary/
> 
> Sorry its been removed...........


I second that it is a solid post and he is just a man but one of the greatest men on this planet, not just as a fighter, but as a person as well. He has depth that most people could never come to understand and he deserves respect. Too bad about those links, they should just let them be and share them with the world but since they don't, icepick, you need to look him up on youtube before you make anymore comments. I think a lot of us find your comments very offensive and more than that just very ignorant and it is a shame that most Americans are so sheltered and misled. You're probably better off just watching WWE at least they can make your fantasies come true, but maybe there is hope for you yet, we'll see.

----------


## goose

Found it!!!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jgDm...eature=related

----------


## quarry206

> Found it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jgDm...eature=related


thank you for posting that, i actually fallowed and watched them all...

i find it funny so many greats were on there talking about how amazing he is and his ungodly power... but yet some how people on here feel they know better then pro's and greats in the sport..

----------


## icepick27

“It’s insanity to turn down a deal like this,” White said. “To turn down a deal like this, you don’t care about proving you’re the best in the world. You don’t want to fight the best in the world. You don’t care about money. How do you deal with something like that?” 


he dont care about the fans ,why do you care about him .. if he did he would make the deal .... iam done with fedor

----------


## icepick27

there are so many killer things going on in rthe ufc and mma to keep talking about this stiff.....like franklin vs vitor .. or 2 ufcs in agust ... iam done with talking about fedor

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

> Its insanity to turn down a deal like this, White said. To turn down a deal like this, you dont care about proving youre the best in the world. You dont want to fight the best in the world. You dont care about money. How do you deal with something like that? 
> 
> 
> he dont care about the fans ,why do you care about him .. if he did he would make the deal .... iam done with fedor


 Who sticks up for Dana White? If you didn't know already he's the greediest f*cker in the sport! I'm not going to claim to know what Fedor is being offered but I do know that UFC contracts are generally very very binding and limiting to their fighters (read Randy Couture's book, O but wait you'd have to be a real fan to take the time out to do that). Whatever amount he's asking for or whatever contract he's trying to get, HE DESERVES. Dana thinks throwing around a few words like that is going to pressure him into caving but it's not, they created another fighting league just to host him as a fighter here in the US because he needs exposure to the ignorant American fans so he can get paid what he deserves. You wanna call someone greedy talk about boxing and Floyd Mayweather or ANY boxer for that matter. MMA fighters don't get paid what they deserve in contrast to what the events rake in and Dana makes an absolute killing so read what you want, be a sheep and get in line, I'm sure there's plenty of room for another dip shlt that has no idea wtf he's talking about. If you're done talking about Fedor then piss off and quit posting in here like you know anything about the sport or the politics involved. I hope you get Syphilis.   :0lamo:

----------


## Brown Ninja

Ice Pick could kick Fedors ass

----------


## icepick27

> Who sticks up for Dana White? If you didn't know already he's the greediest f*cker in the sport! I'm not going to claim to know what Fedor is being offered but I do know that UFC contracts are generally very very binding and limiting to their fighters (read Randy Couture's book, O but wait you'd have to be a real fan to take the time out to do that). Whatever amount he's asking for or whatever contract he's trying to get, HE DESERVES. Dana thinks throwing around a few words like that is going to pressure him into caving but it's not, they created another fighting league just to host him as a fighter here in the US because he needs exposure to the ignorant American fans so he can get paid what he deserves. You wanna call someone greedy talk about boxing and Floyd Mayweather or ANY boxer for that matter. MMA fighters don't get paid what they deserve in contrast to what the events rake in and Dana makes an absolute killing so read what you want, be a sheep and get in line, I'm sure there's plenty of room for another dip shlt that has no idea wtf he's talking about. If you're done talking about Fedor then piss off and quit posting in here like you know anything about the sport or the politics involved. I hope you get Syphilis.




listen i never siad fedor was greedy i seaid he was a bitch , and dont care about the fans ,as for dana white he is the best thing that ever happened tp mma you got to be one jelous mother ****er . i love people like you that hate on him AND THE UFC FIGHTERS JUST BECAUSE THEY ARE THE BEST AND because dana white is the boss of the biggest and best organzationin the world not too mention know one would even be talking about mma if it wasnt for him , while you were sitting around your house thinking of differnt ways to blow fedor ,dana white just went oout and signed like 15 new fighters to the ufc , so the contracts cant be that shitty , the ufc dont even need fedor hes not the best p4p not even close and if he comes to the ufc he might not even win a fight IMO! GO WATCH BODOG AND AFFLICTION ...

----------


## Hunter

> listen i never siad fedor was greedy *i seaid he was a bitch* , and dont care about the fans ,as for dana white he is the best thing that ever happened tp mma you got to be one jelous mother ****er . i love people like you that hate on him AND* THE UFC FIGHTERS JUST BECAUSE THEY ARE THE BEST* AND because dana white is the boss of the biggest and best organzationin the world not too mention know one would even be talking about mma if it wasnt for him , while you were sitting around your house thinking of differnt ways to blow fedor ,dana white just went oout and signed like 15 new fighters to the ufc , so the contracts cant be that shitty , *the ufc dont even need fedor* hes not the best p4p not even close and *if he comes to the ufc he might not even win a fight IMO*! GO WATCH BODOG AND AFFLICTION ...


Ignorance at its best. 

Last organization left worth watching of course they are the best(ignorant statement part 2) yet chuck was owned twice by prides rampage. Randleman never did shit in pride yet he was a ufc champion. Bustamante owned chuck(anyone who says he wasnt robbed is an idiot) and was challenged in pride. Dan henderson pride fighter(even if he did fight in the ufc briefly) doing pretty damn well. Anderson silva fought in pride first and walked through the ufc's champion.

You know fedor would legitmize the heavyweight div.

If you dont think he would win a match your a f*cktard.

So go back into your room(the one down the hall from your moms room) bust out your punishment, affliction, tapout, one more round clothing line and sit down go over to sherdog and beat off to the fact tito is going to fight again. Then when your done stop and think, is this really how I want to live my life? When you done thinking about that come back and have a grown up convo and back your statements up with plausible arguements.

----------


## quarry206

why is it every single MMA source has Fedor as the number 1 HW... and most have him as number 1 or 2 pound for pound... but yet Icepick, knows better then all of them..

do you not realize almost everybody in MMA says Fedor is the best? hell ****ing lesner said he was and thats why he wanted to fight him, because he wants to be tested against the best....

Icepick, dude i'm not picking on you.. but don't allow your love for one area of the sport, to cloud the fact that UFC is mostly only an american thing. and most fighters at some time or another leave UFC because they want to fight the best and all over. I agree UFC has brought MMA to american pop culture... but UFC is not the godfather of MMA nor does it hold so much that people should run to it hoping to be a part of it..

----------


## Hunter

I cant believe dana is going has set up coleman vs tito. This is going to be like another Tito vs Shamrock. Some of these match ups are just stupid imo and this is one of them.

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

> listen i never siad fedor was greedy i seaid he was a bitch , and dont care about the fans ,as for dana white he is the best thing that ever happened tp mma you got to be one jelous mother ****er . i love people like you that hate on him AND THE UFC FIGHTERS JUST BECAUSE THEY ARE THE BEST AND because dana white is the boss of the biggest and best organzationin the world not too mention know one would even be talking about mma if it wasnt for him , while you were sitting around your house thinking of differnt ways to blow fedor ,dana white just went oout and signed like 15 new fighters to the ufc , so the contracts cant be that shitty , the ufc dont even need fedor hes not the best p4p not even close and if he comes to the ufc he might not even win a fight IMO! GO WATCH BODOG AND AFFLICTION ...


I don't hate Dana White, he does great, for himself, but that doesn't change the fact that it's only a matter of time before you have to look back at your silly posts and edit/delete all of them after Fedor can't be denied any longer because he will be the longest HW belt holder in the UFC. Sooner or later Dana will buckle and realize he's loosing more fans and money by NOT having him then by saving a few bucks or making people sign ridiculous contracts that run their lives for the next 5 years. I love UFC, I just want to see Fedor there and if Dana is so sure of himself and his new champ he should shell out whatever it would cost to get that one fight, it certainly can't be more than he's going to profit from it, so why the f*ck not. Just wait, it's a matter of time and just curious but did you take the time to watch the video our friend was so kind to post? If you did and you still don't understand, there's just no getting through that thick, possibly solid, skull of yours. The man is a beast, an absolute legend, and pound for pound, the greatest fighter in the world.  :7up:

----------


## icepick27

NAUTURAL GH Sooner or later Dana will buckle and realize he's loosing more fans and money by NOT having him then by saving a few bucks or making people sign ridiculous contracts that run their lives for the next 5 years. I love UFC, 

ARE YOU ****ING KIDDING ME A FEW RIDCULOUS CONTRAT.. THEY WANT TO CO PROMOTE ,THEY HAVE ONE FIGHTER AND THEY WANT HALF OF THE BUISNESS..THATS LIKE BRETT FARVE SAYING I WILLL GO TO THE VIKINGS BUT BESIDES THE MONEY YOU GIVE ME IN MY CONTRACT I WANT TO OWN HALF THE TEAM ... ARE YOU RETARTED

----------


## icepick27

> Ignorance at its best. 
> 
> Last organization left worth watching of course they are the best(ignorant statement part 2) yet chuck was owned twice by prides rampage. Randleman never did shit in pride yet he was a ufc champion. Bustamante owned chuck(anyone who says he wasnt robbed is an idiot) and was challenged in pride. Dan henderson pride fighter(even if he did fight in the ufc briefly) doing pretty damn well. Anderson silva fought in pride first and walked through the ufc's champion.
> 
> You know fedor would legitmize the heavyweight div.
> 
> If you dont think he would win a match your a f*cktard.
> 
> So go back into your room(the one down the hall from your moms room) bust out your punishment, affliction, tapout, one more round clothing line and sit down go over to sherdog and beat off to the fact tito is going to fight again. Then when your done stop and think, is this really how I want to live my life? When you done thinking about that come back and have a grown up convo and back your statements up with plausible arguements.



YOU ARE WAY OFF WHAT IAM TALKING ABOUT , BUT YOU KINDA PROVED MY POINT .
Them fighters you named are true fighters they cam over to test them selfs to see if they are the best, fedor wont do that cause he dont have anything left and if he looses he is done , he rather fight nobodys and mop the floor with them and look good then fight real fighters .. you are brain washed into thinking fedor is so good ,he has sloppy stand up ,he keeps his hands down his summissions are real good , his cardio aint that good , and he is small for a light heavyweight... he is definltily not worth half of the ufc buisness .. he would of lost to andre arloski if AA didnt throw that knee , and fedor hit him with a hay maker with his eyes close ... he was gettting dominated in every aspect of that fight ... 4 years ago he was real good and even back then i thought he had some holes in his game the fight game has changed, fighters got bigger and better and he stayed the same.. and iam not going to call you a homo or say you live with your mom cause that is so corny ... this is my opinion ... i watched mma when no one else did and i love the sport ,and i know you do too ,, there are plenty of things we probaly agree on ,in this sport just not this .... i respect fedor as a fighter for what he has done , but i dont think he is the best anymore and i think he is a jerkoff for not fighting to prove he is the best for the fans

----------


## quarry206

> NAUTURAL GH Sooner or later Dana will buckle and realize he's loosing more fans and money by NOT having him then by saving a few bucks or making people sign ridiculous contracts that run their lives for the next 5 years. I love UFC, 
> 
> ARE YOU ****ING KIDDING ME A FEW RIDCULOUS CONTRAT.. THEY WANT TO CO PROMOTE ,THEY HAVE ONE FIGHTER AND THEY WANT HALF OF THE BUISNESS..THATS LIKE BRETT FARVE SAYING I WILLL GO TO THE VIKINGS BUT BESIDES THE MONEY YOU GIVE ME IN MY CONTRACT I WANT TO OWN HALF THE TEAM ... ARE YOU RETARTED


they aren't asking for half the buisness.. what they want is half of the fights profit in which Fedor is in.. which is fair, if lesner and fedor would to fight the only reason it would be a world wide top seller is because of fedor.. and since he is not only 50percent of the members fighting, he is probably 80% of the reason people would get the pay per view... why should he not be able to ask for what he deserves? Fedor wil go down as the best HW if he does or doesnt fight brock.. and if you know anything about Fedor you would know the money and fame mean nothing to him. but what does mean something to him is making sure that the promotions that him and his friends and trianers work to build is successful..

point blank fedor does not need the UFC to be a legend. but the UFC does need him to fight in the UFC from them to try and justify their HWs...

every UFC former HW has left the UFC and ended up fighting Fedor, most of them being totally destoryed.. and the HW champs that haven't fought him admitt he is the best, even lesner has....

Icepick, i'm about the only one that does not just bash you.. but come on man, you are going way off the deep end to say Fedor is garabage, and that he is scared or whatever..... in fact it has come out that the contract said to be offered wasn't really offered...... dana white might not need fedor, but he sure as hell wants him more than you would like to admitt..

and in the AA fight he was not being dominated, true he was staying out of reach of his kicks which caused him to throw about three sloppy ass hooks.. but the point still being a win is a win is a win.. doesnt matter how it comes. for the first min of the fight they danced around the right, the next 90seconds they were locked up and landed the same amount of knee's and short arm punches, in fact fedor stoped AA on what should have been an easy take down.. and when AA did get a good lick on fedor he moved in for the kill and fedor knocked him out (not eyes closed)... was it a sloppy fight, yes.. did it show that fedor has no desire to get into a kicking match, yes.. did it show a small weakness somebody could try to use, yes... did fedor win, YES

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

> they aren't asking for half the buisness.. what they want is half of the fights profit in which Fedor is in.. which is fair, if lesner and fedor would to fight the only reason it would be a world wide top seller is because of fedor.. and since he is not only 50percent of the members fighting, he is probably 80% of the reason people would get the pay per view... why should he not be able to ask for what he deserves? Fedor wil go down as the best HW if he does or doesnt fight brock.. and if you know anything about Fedor you would know the money and fame mean nothing to him. but what does mean something to him is making sure that the promotions that him and his friends and trianers work to build is successful..
> 
> point blank fedor does not need the UFC to be a legend. but the UFC does need him to fight in the UFC from them to try and justify their HWs...
> 
> every UFC former HW has left the UFC and ended up fighting Fedor, most of them being totally destoryed.. and the HW champs that haven't fought him admitt he is the best, even lesner has....
> 
> Icepick, i'm about the only one that does not just bash you.. but come on man, you are going way off the deep end to say Fedor is garabage, and that he is scared or whatever..... in fact it has come out that the contract said to be offered wasn't really offered...... dana white might not need fedor, but he sure as hell wants him more than you would like to admitt..
> 
> and in the AA fight he was not being dominated, true he was staying out of reach of his kicks which caused him to throw about three sloppy ass hooks.. but the point still being a win is a win is a win.. doesnt matter how it comes. for the first min of the fight they danced around the right, the next 90seconds they were locked up and landed the same amount of knee's and short arm punches, in fact fedor stoped AA on what should have been an easy take down.. and when AA did get a good lick on fedor he moved in for the kill and fedor knocked him out (not eyes closed)... was it a sloppy fight, yes.. did it show that fedor has no desire to get into a kicking match, yes.. did it show a small weakness somebody could try to use, yes... did fedor win, YES


 :BbAily:  lol.. only thing I gotta say is I don't think Fedor ever got hurt fighting AA. If you listen to the post fight interview he humbly says that he wasn't hurt at any time point and I believe him, he is honest and has no need to build himself up, his record speaks for itself.

----------


## Brown Ninja

to lazy to read.

----------


## Hunter

> they aren't asking for half the buisness.. what they want is half of the fights profit in which Fedor is in.. which is fair, if lesner and fedor would to fight the only reason it would be a world wide top seller is because of fedor.. and since he is not only 50percent of the members fighting, he is probably 80% of the reason people would get the pay per view... why should he not be able to ask for what he deserves? Fedor wil go down as the best HW if he does or doesnt fight brock.. and if you know anything about Fedor you would know the money and fame mean nothing to him. but what does mean something to him is making sure that the promotions that him and his friends and trianers work to build is successful..
> 
> point blank fedor does not need the UFC to be a legend. but the UFC does need him to fight in the UFC from them to try and justify their HWs...
> 
> every UFC former HW has left the UFC and ended up fighting Fedor, most of them being totally destoryed.. and the HW champs that haven't fought him admitt he is the best, even lesner has....
> 
> Icepick, i'm about the only one that does not just bash you.. but come on man, you are going way off the deep end to say Fedor is garabage, and that he is scared or whatever..... in fact it has come out that the contract said to be offered wasn't really offered...... dana white might not need fedor, but he sure as hell wants him more than you would like to admitt..
> 
> and in the AA fight he was not being dominated, true he was staying out of reach of his kicks which caused him to throw about three sloppy ass hooks.. but the point still being a win is a win is a win.. doesnt matter how it comes. for the first min of the fight they danced around the right, the next 90seconds they were locked up and landed the same amount of knee's and short arm punches, in fact fedor stoped AA on what should have been an easy take down.. and when AA did get a good lick on fedor he moved in for the kill and fedor knocked him out (not eyes closed)... was it a sloppy fight, yes.. did it show that fedor has no desire to get into a kicking match, yes.. did it show a small weakness somebody could try to use, yes... did fedor win, YES


Fedors stand up is interesting to say the least imo. Glad you brought it up. He is very unorthodox to say the least even his movement are odd but does move fluently so its not comparable to a keith jardine style were he just looks akward.

Fact: Ernesto Hoost has praised fedors striking ability saying his power is amazing.

Fact: In the third nog fight he showed that his power alone can over come someone with very sound boxing skills.

Fact: He beat crocop(in his prime) and got the better of the striking when they were standing. Crocop wouldnt show one side of his body I believe his left side? becouse of the beating it took to it.

Fact: He has shown a solid chin and even when he has been hurt has shown the abality to think and recover.

Fact: He put Fajita on his ass who is known as iron head.

Fact: He demolished tim sylvia who has tormented people with his striking. Well no pro boxer tim has shown time and time again he can use it to fluster opponents and has knockout power.

Fact: Look what he did to Gary goodridge who is a very solid striker. That fight truely showed the viciousness of fedors striking.

Now imo his striking is unorthodox and even the way he throws his punches but this is the thing, it works. They can be loopy but accurate, his hand speed is very impressive and he has decent movement esp up and down which is odd in its own way but tends to throw people off. He has decent kicks that well not often showed are very good. His chin is not iron but its good and he shows the abality to think well hurt. I would not recommend anyone to learn to strike like fedor cause its unique to him but it works.

By the way well pout quarry you are a well spoken gent.

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

Unorthodox just means unpredictable. Bruce Lee, greatest pound for pound fighter of all time IMO, believed it was the off angles that were the most dangerous and effective and that's what Fedor shows. Who cares what it looks like, how it gets there, how fast it gets there, or any of the boxing fundamentals most focus on, all that matters is that it gets there and its that very last second acceleration that gives you your power and does the damage. If you practice all day defending jabs and crosses and someone steps in the ring and throws nothing but looping punches you are clearly at a disadvantage, and he clearly has incredible power and I think it would be a mistake to not incorporate his punching style into your own if you're serious about winning. Diversity is everything. I think so very few people understand fighting and what truly makes one great but Fedor clearly has it. I think the fact that his head is NOWHERE to be found when he knocks out AA is what makes it all the better, it it wasn't luck, it was prediction and calculation. Look at Dan Henderson's slow motion replay knocking out Michael Bisping. His head is down, out of the way, and he calculated him circling to his right hand, so he threw it and came out with a huge knock out. You don't see anybody discrediting that so I think in all fairness I admire anyone that can see what's going to happen, realize where they are the safest, and throw the strike with or without having it in site yet knowing where it is either way. Fighting well requires intelligence, calculation, common sense, the ability to adapt, and quick thinking. I can see a few people involved in this thread that don't have ANY of it.  :Welcome:

----------


## icepick27

i never once said fedor is grarbage , i think he is great , but not as good as yous make him out to be AND HE IS BEATABLE , you have to read what you are typing GH its so funny .. YOU ARE LIKE HE IS SO GREAT HE THREW A STRIKE AND GOT HIT IN THE FACE BUT HE MENT TO DO THAT SO HE PUNCHED THE GUY BACK ,THEN WHEN HE WAS BACKING UP HE FELL DOWN AND HE MENT TO DO THAT TO TO TRICK THE FIGHTER INTO COMMING AFTER HIM THEN HE SUMMITED HIM ... the guy is good but this is what iam talking about yous talk like he is superman he bleeds just like every one else ,and back in his prime he was the best but now i think a few fighters have a chance to beat him beat him , back to the bottom line ,IMO #1 i think he is s jerkoff for not takeing the deal
IMO#2, not as good as every one make him out to be 
IMO#3 I think there are fighers out there that can beat him 
IMO#4 he was loosing the whole fight against AA
IMO#5 every one has to get there heads out of ther ass this aint 4 years ago and he could loose ..i think even some LHW could beat him or give him a run for his money .. he is small i see him stand next to tito ,and he look like he was 2 weight classes smaller then him

----------


## Hunter

> i never once said fedor is grarbage , i think he is great , but not as good as yous make him out to be AND HE IS BEATABLE , you have to read what you are typing GH its so funny .. YOU ARE LIKE HE IS SO GREAT HE THREW A STRIKE AND GOT HIT IN THE FACE BUT HE MENT TO DO THAT SO HE PUNCHED THE GUY BACK ,THEN WHEN HE WAS BACKING UP HE FELL DOWN AND HE MENT TO DO THAT TO TO TRICK THE FIGHTER INTO COMMING AFTER HIM THEN HE SUMMITED HIM ... the guy is good but this is what iam talking about yous talk like he is superman he bleeds just like every one else ,and back in his prime he was the best but now i think a few fighters have a chance to beat him beat him , back to the bottom line ,IMO #1 i think he is s jerkoff for not takeing the deal
> IMO#2, not as good as every one make him out to be 
> IMO#3 I think there are fighers out there that can beat him 
> IMO#4 he was loosing the whole fight against AA
> IMO#5 every one has to get there heads out of ther ass this aint 4 years ago and he could loose ..i think even some LHW could beat him or give him a run for his money .. he is small i see him stand next to tito ,and he look like he was 2 weight classes smaller then him


I really want to debate this but you just list things you dont back them up with an idea and I am not ripping on you just wanna know why you think that.

If he is not as good as people say why do so many fighters say he is the best in the world and want to fight him so they can try to beat him and become the best in the world?

Which fighters do you think can beat him and why?

He is not a huge heavyweight but size is not everything. Sherk could be a top 9-10 ww and he is very small he took matt hughes the distance and won two rounds of the fight even tho matt hughes is a huge ww. You have to admit you have never seen brock go the distance so you dont know his cardio for example. Carwin has two decent wins and you climb all over him yet you dont give fedor any credit for demolishing two ex champs. Do you see what I am saying?

----------


## icepick27

listen iam not a hater or just keep this going to be a jeroff , you make alot of good points and i respect that fact that iam argueing with some one who knows what they are talking about and after all these debates i have to admit i think fedor is a little bit better then i first thought but i still think fedor is overated, thats all its my opinion . back to what we were talking about i think the guys that iam going to name all have a chance to beat fedor wether its a 1% chance or not i think they have a shot its mma 
brock lesnar
shane carwin 
randy couture
frank mirr
cain valasquez .
machida 
.i repeat iam not saying these guys can beat him iam just saying they have a chance wether it be a small chance or a big chance . thats in the ufc 
outside the ufc you have 
barnett 
overeem 
maybe rogers ..small chance 
iam not a werdom fan i think he is a half of the time fighter ,some times he is good sometime he looks like a bum

----------


## southmadejd

> listen iam not a hater or just keep this going to be a jeroff , you make alot of good points and i respect that fact that iam argueing with some one who knows what they are talking about and after all these debates i have to admit i think fedor is a little bit better then i first thought but i still think fedor is overated, thats all its my opinion . back to what we were talking about i think the guys that iam going to name all have a chance to beat fedor wether its a 1% chance or not i think they have a shot its mma 
> brock lesnar
> shane carwin 
> randy couture
> frank mirr
> cain valasquez .
> machida 
> .i repeat iam not saying these guys can beat him iam just saying they have a chance wether it be a small chance or a big chance . thats in the ufc 
> outside the ufc you have 
> ...


Icepick nobody here thinks Fedor is unbeatable. And if they do then they don't know what they are talking about. But most of us respect him as "the baddest man on the planet". But yes he is definitely beatable. Anybody can get caught, I mean shit, he showed that when he fought Fujita. But it is the fact that he remains so calm and cool under pressure that gives him the upper hand on his opponents. I think the only other fighter that remains as calm as him when things aren't going his way is Anderson Silva.

----------


## Hunter

> listen iam not a hater or just keep this going to be a jeroff , you make alot of good points and i respect that fact that iam argueing with some one who knows what they are talking about and after all these debates i have to admit i think fedor is a little bit better then i first thought but i still think fedor is overated, thats all its my opinion . back to what we were talking about i think the guys that iam going to name all have a chance to beat fedor wether its a 1% chance or not i think they have a shot its mma 
> brock lesnar*He has an amazing athlete but really we dont know enough about him beating a washed up Herring and a overrated mir doesnt impress me its his natural ability that impresses me.*
> shane carwin *Beat an under acheiving gonzaga and till he knocked him out was loosing the fight. I mean come on you talk about hype he is living proof of the hype machine. Div 2 national champion in wrestling. Randleman possibly one of the most athletic competitors ever with a better wrestling pedigree couldnt hold fedor down.*
> randy couture* Doesnt have the chin anymore. I love Randy honestly man crush style but he is past his prime and would get knocked out*
> frank mirr*Just no*
> cain valasquez .*He got dropped by kongo more the once. Not a chance*
> machida *Interesting fight no doubt but still edge it to fedor*
> .i repeat iam not saying these guys can beat him iam just saying they have a chance wether it be a small chance or a big chance . thats in the ufc 
> outside the ufc you have 
> ...


just my take on the fighters you selected Barnett would have been the man to dethrone fedor.

----------


## icepick27

see iam not that fixed on barrnet i think he is overated too , belongs in the top 10 but not #2
Win Gilbert Yvel 
Win Pedro Rizzo
Win Jeff Monson 
Win Hidehiko Yoshida 
Loss Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira 
Win Pawel Nastula 
Win Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira 
Loss Mirko Filipovic 
Win Mark Hunt 
Win Aleksander Emelianenko 

he is 1 and 2 with top ten fighters in his last ten after the the nog fight he had a 2 year layoff and came back against questionble fighters i just dont see hi being #2

----------


## Brown Ninja

Lesnar is overrated

----------


## icepick27

maybe but he just beat 2 ex champs ,and he will definlitly beat barrnet

----------


## Brown Ninja

I think that would be a great fight.

----------


## Hunter

> see iam not that fixed on barrnet i think he is overated too , belongs in the top 10 but not #2
> Win Gilbert Yvel 
> Win Pedro Rizzo
> * Win Jeff Monson* 
> *Win Hidehiko Yoshida* 
> Loss Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira 
> * Win Pawel Nastula*  
> *Win Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira* 
> Loss Mirko Filipovic 
> ...


He also beat Couture. Hunt was top 10 when he beat him he was coming off a win against crocop. Nastula is/was very good, excellent judo player. Alex has been top 10 on and off for his career. Yoshida never got his dues but was very good. Nog is a very game oponent. Also monson is always tough. You just cant go off fights becouse lesner hasnt beat anyone of real serious note besides couture and mir but you go off what you see also if you get what I mean.

----------


## Hunter

> maybe but he just beat 2 ex champs ,and he will definlitly beat barrnet


So has fedor. Tim sylvia has a way better resume then Mir. Andre is pretty damn good to and fedor knocked him out. Tim has wins against monson, rico and Andre twice which is way better wins the mir. Mir got his as beat by Ian freeman for christ sake. Mir and Tim rematch, Tim wins.

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

I'm trying to find the Youtube clip of Fedor walking on water to convince this dip shit but he's just not gonna see the light... I wanna see a PPV of Fedor VS Icepick.. lol.. a mandatory 1 round 5 minute fight with no tapping and no KO stoppage.. hahaha.. anyways this guy is blind as **** or in denial.. maybe Fedor f*cked his mom or something but whatever it is wake up bro.

----------


## icepick27

> So has fedor. Tim sylvia has a way better resume then Mir. Andre is pretty damn good to and fedor knocked him out. Tim has wins against monson, rico and Andre twice which is way better wins the mir. Mir got his as beat by Ian freeman for christ sake. Mir and Tim rematch, Tim wins.


mirr broke tim siylvias arm ?? what are u talking about ?
no shot he just got kod by ray mercer ...

----------


## icepick27

here we go again ?? fedor aint the same fighter he was 5 years ago , hes going to loose in strike force ,and what a good bust fedor is ****ing my mom ,orignal....

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

> here we go again ?? fedor aint the same fighter he was 5 years ago , hes going to loose in strike force ,and what a good bust fedor is ****ing my mom ,orignal....


wow bro.. pretty original yourself.. and NO.. Fedor's not f*cking your ugly fat ass mom.. somebody already did that once and look wtf happened!  :Haha:

----------


## quarry206

i think we should call an end to this thread.....


its become shit talking instead of friendly debating.. this should be one of those things we just agree to dis-agree on.

since it is clear now that the fight will not happen.....

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

> i think we should call an end to this thread.....
> 
> 
> its become shit talking instead of friendly debating.. this should be one of those things we just agree to dis-agree on.
> 
> since it is clear now that the fight will not happen.....


Nobody has to participate... it's all for fun.  :Ninja:

----------


## icepick27

Agree to disagree ,I have my opinion you have yours all and all this was a good thread but we have to stop , cause my ugly fat mom , can't take being plowed by fedor no more , but when fedor looses and he will loose soon iam going to be doing the ****ing ... so I hope you brought the vasiline natural gh

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

> Agree to disagree ,I have my opinion you have yours all and all this was a good thread but we have to stop , cause my ugly fat mom , can't take being plowed by fedor no more , but when fedor looses and he will loose soon iam going to be doing the ****ing ... so I hope you brought the vasiline natural gh


Lol.. wo wo woo... so serious bro? haha.. first of all he aint' loosin, secondly, VasEline? for what? I guess you can fill me in on what you use that for tiger.  :Wink:

----------


## BG

Guys enough...dont ruin a good thing. Its ended. Move on.

----------


## icepick27

lol.. well we all know i cant spell look how i butcher the the fighters names , but i hope brett rodgers ko's fedor ... and tiger ??? when your done jerking off to a picture of fedor in his sambo gee, fill me in on the tiger commet

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

> lol.. well we all know i cant spell look how i butcher the the fighters names , but i hope brett rodgers ko's fedor ... and tiger ??? when your done jerking off to a picture of fedor in his sambo gee, fill me in on the tiger commet


lol.. don't be coy.. you were talkin dirty to me so go on and finish up, buttercup, it's just you and me reading the thread now so keep it comin.  :Wink:  haha.. is that you in your avatar???  :Aajack:  
.

----------


## BG

> lol.. don't be coy.. you were talkin dirty to me so go on and finish up, buttercup, it's just you and me reading the thread now so keep it comin.  haha.. is that you in your avatar???  
> .


Both you idiots stop already, your acting like kids...do you need to be put in a time out. remember being a member here is a privilege plus your making yourselves look dumber then you usually do.

----------


## 100%NATURAL-theGH

> Both you idiots stop already, your acting like kids...do you need to be put in a time out. remember being a member here is a privilege plus your making yourselves look dumber then you usually do.


Lol. Ok I'm done, sorry, I was just having a little fun and wanted to see what he'd say. (FEDOR RULES!)
lol.. Thanks bro. I've been a privileged member for a long time so I know... and I'm not THAT dumb.. just laid up and BORED!

----------


## Brown Ninja

KJ Noons could beat Fedor

----------

